# 24H-Duisburg 2014



## KILROY (5. August 2013)

Hey, nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen 

Hier ist der neue Fred für das nächste Jahr ( ich weiß, ich habe eine Meise )

Wann können wir uns anmelden ?
Wie wird das Wetter ?

Auf geht's.....


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

Vorraussichtlich 28.9....stand im Flyer den keiner gelesen hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

Ja, Du wirst Dich anmelden können.
Und ja,  Wetter wird es auch geben.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

Und was ist mit Staub?


----------



## KILROY (5. August 2013)

Ich MUSSTE einfach schonmal die Tür öffnen. Das Adrenalin von gestern ist halt noch nicht abgebaut.

28.9. ?? okay, ich fahre sowieso den Winter durch 

Danke, dann werden morgen vorsorglich mal die zwei ersten Urlaubstage für das nächste Jahr gebucht.


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Staub?



Entweder Trockenstaub oder Feuchtmatsch, aber das wird wohl kurzfristigst entschieden.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

Ja..stand im Flyer...


----------



## marcusge (5. August 2013)

Und nach der Anmeldung muß ich wirklich sofort bezahlen? 
Fast ein Jahr vorher? 
Auch wenn ich noch gar nicht weiß wer in meinem Team ist? 
Dann muß ich wohl Solo fahren!


----------



## arno¹ (5. August 2013)

ich fahr nich, zu öde da

es sei denn jemand läd mich ein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcusge (6. August 2013)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ich fahr nich, zu öde da
> 
> es sei denn jemand läd mich ein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


 

Dann bleib mal schön im Training.
Kurz vor dem Rennen gibt es bestimmt wieder genug Plätze, weil ein Team "plötzlich" einen Fahrer braucht.


----------



## Honigblume (6. August 2013)

Prima arno, daß du nicht mitfahren möchtest, ein Konkurrent bei der Anmeldung weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (6. August 2013)

das war ein scherz 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sportfan (6. August 2013)

@Arno
deinen crosser musst du aber zuhause lassen.


----------



## unkreativ (6. August 2013)

sportfan schrieb:


> @_Arno_
> deinen crosser musst du aber zuhause lassen.



Sicher? Der wär doch für die neue Strecke optimal!


----------



## arno¹ (6. August 2013)

nee nee 

der starre 29er wäre vielleicht ganz angemessen: was man auf den paar wurzeln und wellen verliert, macht man auf dem schotter wieder gut

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ironman007 (10. August 2013)

02./03.08.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. August 2013)

Mich würd mal interessieren wie sich die Solo Fahrer mental wachgehalten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (10. August 2013)

Ironman007 schrieb:


> Das nächste Rennen soll am WE des 06.-08. August 2014 statt finden.



nein 02-03.08.2014


----------



## unkreativ (10. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wie sich die Solo Fahrer mental wachgehalten haben



Ich bin nicht 24Stunden gefahren, sondern nur die Hälfte. Aber da war es immer so, dass ich irgendwann "weg" war. In Gedanken so weit weg, dass ich Dir nicht mal hätte sagen können was auf den letzten Kilometern passiert ist. Man "Tagträumt" irgendwann ziemlich viel. Also ich zumindest...


----------



## marcusge (10. August 2013)

Ironman007 schrieb:


> Das nächste Rennen soll am WE des 06.-08. August 2014 statt finden.


 
Das wäre Mittwoch bis Freitag.
Dann wird es wenigstens nicht so voll auf der Strecke.


----------



## marcusge (10. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht 24Stunden gefahren, sondern nur die Hälfte. Aber da war es immer so, dass ich irgendwann "weg" war. In Gedanken so weit weg, dass ich Dir nicht mal hätte sagen können was auf den letzten Kilometern passiert ist. Man "Tagträumt" irgendwann ziemlich viel. Also ich zumindest...


 
Ich hab einige Fahrer mit Knopf im Ohr gesehen.
Was hört man da denn so?
Eher entspannte Musik damit man nicht zu schnell wird (Solofahrer) oder schnelle, aggresive Musik was dann den Fahrstil einiger erkären würde.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (10. August 2013)

marcusge schrieb:


> Eher entspannte Musik damit man nicht zu schnell wird (Solofahrer)



.........also einige Solos waren so schnell unterwegs,die haben mit Sicherheit (denke von denen hört eh keiner Musik) kein Chillout gehört


----------



## unkreativ (10. August 2013)

marcusge schrieb:


> Ich hab einige Fahrer mit Knopf im Ohr gesehen.
> Was hört man da denn so?
> Eher entspannte Musik damit man nicht zu schnell wird (Solofahrer) oder schnelle, aggresive Musik was dann den Fahrstil einiger erkären würde.



Ich hab Mixe von einem befreundeten DJ und ein paar angepasste Playlists mit aktueller Musik. Aber nix wirklich langsames...


----------



## marcusge (10. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich hab Mixe von einem befreundeten DJ und ein paar angepasste Playlists mit aktueller Musik. Aber nix wirklich langsames...


 

Verführt das nicht dazu sich dem Takt anzupassen und eher zu schnell unterwegs zu sein.
Von den Top-Solofahrern mal abgesehen.
Da verstehe ich eh nicht wie man solche Rundenzeiten konstant halten kann.
Aber wahrscheinlich haben die ihren inneren Schweinehund schon vor langer Zeit getötet. Meiner würde sich auf jedenfall irgendwann (wahrscheinlich bevor es dunkel wird) weigern weiter zu fahren. Und erst recht in dem Tempo.


----------



## carrom (10. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht 24Stunden gefahren, sondern nur die Hälfte. ...




Laut Ergebnisliste bist Du etwas über 4 Stunden gefahren...


edith: Oder heißt das 2014 2er Team??


----------



## marcusge (10. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht 24Stunden gefahren, sondern nur die Hälfte.


 
Im Achter-Team???


----------



## unkreativ (10. August 2013)

Ich sprach nicht von Duisburg, es ging um langes Fähren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (10. August 2013)

Und Musik beim langen fahren 

Jetzt noch mal länger: ich bin in Duisburg nicht die 24h gefahren, ich hatte nur darauf geantwortet wie mans ich fühlt, wenn man lange fährt - und da sind ~12h mein absolutes Maximum, auch wenn das eine Weile her ist. Plus es kam die Frage auf was man dabei für Musik hört. Also kein Bezug zu Duisburg :-D


----------



## marcusge (11. August 2013)

OK dann hab ich das soweit verstanden.
Obwohl ich mir 12 Stunden am Stück mit schneller Musik anstrengend vorstelle.
Warum fährt man sowas überhaupt alleine?


----------



## unkreativ (11. August 2013)

marcusge schrieb:


> OK dann hab ich das soweit verstanden.
> Obwohl ich mir 12 Stunden am Stück mit schneller Musik anstrengend vorstelle.
> Warum fährt man sowas überhaupt alleine?



Schnell ist ja nicht gleich schnell. Aber es macht  für mich viel aus, einen gleichmäßigen Rhytmus im Ohr zu haben - das hilft sich daran zu orientieren.

Ich (wir) sind das gefahren, weil wir die Idee hatten einfach mal von zu Hause aus mit dem Rad an die Nordsee (nach Wittmund um genau zu sein) zu radeln (wohne in der Nähe von Duisburg). Und wenn man das ein Mal macht, macht man das auch ein zweites Mal etc...

Insofern reizen mich die 12- und 24h-Rennen immer extrem auch im 2er oder allein, das ich es nicht mache liegt daran das ich in einem Rennen vermutlich NICHT in der Lage wäre, so ruhig zu fahren wie wenn ich allein oder mit Freunden über Landstraßen rolle - da spielt dann bei mir die Musik keine Rolle, aber die Psyche... Ich fahre immer viel zu schnell in Rennen los, das rächt sich später bitter... und davon abgesehen: Ich habe es als Jugendlicher (<20) ein paar Mal geschafft so lange zu fahren bis ich im wahrsten Sinne vom Rad gefallen bin. Was damals sicherlich "coole Geschichten unter Kumpels" waren, würde ich heute eher als völlig bekloppte Selbstüberschätzung verwerfen...

Insofern bewundere ich die Solofahrer vor allem für ihre ungeheure Disziplin - und dann natürlich für die Kondition. Aber ich glaube, das die Selbstdiziplin bei soetwas mehr über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet, als die Kondition oder das Leistungsvermögen an sich.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (11. August 2013)

Bin nach unserem doch recht gelungenem Debüt im 8er dieses Jahr (Kampfradler) auch schon am Planen fürn 2er in 2014. 
Während mein Teamkollege sich eher um ein ausgefallenens Teamoutfit sorgt (vermutlich - wenn auch nur Zeitweise - blaue Tutus -.-) ach ich mir eher sorgen, wo ixh die fehlenden 2min auf die Topleute verliere???
Wie dem auch sei, ein Platz unter den Top15 im 2er soll schon werden, hat jemand vielleicht Vorschläge, welche Rennen in NRW sich als Vorbereitung so anbieten würden?

gruß
Jägermeister


----------



## unkreativ (11. August 2013)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> werden, hat jemand vielleicht Vorschläge, welche Rennen in NRW sich als Vorbereitung so anbieten würden?



Soll das 24h-Rennen dann der Mittel- / Höhepunkt Deiner Rennen in 2014 sein? Wenn ja...

Ich würde vermutlich meinen ganzen Trainingsplan daraus ausrichten, je nachdem in welchen Wechseln gefahren wird. Und ich wüßte, wo ich die meiste Zeit während des Winterpokals zu finden wäre: Auf der Rolle.

Ich glaube, selbst die Teilnahme an einer kompletten Marathon-Reihe reicht nicht aus Vorbereitung. Andersherum würde ich vermutlich gucken, dass ich so oft wie möglich so lange wie möglich auf dem RR sitze und Kilometer mache - um den Körper an die Dauerbelastung zu gewöhnen. Dabei wäre mir Distanz wichtiger als Geschwindigkeit.

Auf Wunsch pm ich Dir die Mailadresse von der Ärztin die meine Trainingspläne erstellt - ich bin sicher sie kann Dir einen angepassten Plan machen, sofern Du keinen hast...


----------



## Jägermeister85 (11. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Soll das 24h-Rennen dann der Mittel- / Höhepunkt Deiner Rennen in 2014 sein?



Vermutlich schon. Im Herbst stehen nur noch ne CTF und ein Crosstriathlon an



> Ich würde vermutlich meinen ganzen Trainingsplan daraus ausrichten, je nachdem in welchen Wechseln gefahren wird. Und ich wüßte, wo ich die meiste Zeit während des Winterpokals zu finden wäre: Auf der Rolle. (...)
> Dabei wäre mir Distanz wichtiger als Geschwindigkeit.



Werden wohl im Stundentakt wechseln (sprich alle 3 Runden), also keine dauer Sprints. Distanz ist nicht das Problem, fahre schon sehr viele Trainingseinheiten. brauch eher etwas krafttraining 
wollte als Vorbereitung wohl in Willingen starten und ausgewählte Rennen im NRW XC Cup sowie diverse CTFs bestreiten.



> Auf Wunsch pm ich Dir die Mailadresse von der Ärztin die meine Trainingspläne erstellt - ich bin sicher sie kann Dir einen angepassten Plan machen, sofern Du keinen hast...



Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich hab da schon jemand an der Hand


----------



## unkreativ (11. August 2013)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Vermutlich schon. Im Herbst stehen nur noch ne CTF und ein Crosstriathlon an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XC ist aber ja komplett was anderes. Den Anspruch den Du da teilweise an Fahrtechnik hast, findest Du ja in Duisburg nicht - dagegen ist es halt nicht nach 90 Minuten vorbei. Gleiches gilt für die CTFen, die Dich ja nicht wirklich "unter Druck" setzen 

Aber insgesamt machst Du ja recht viel, mangelnde Vorbereitung wird dann wohl wirklich nicht Dein Problem sein


----------



## unknownbeats (12. August 2013)

http://www.hammerevents.de/index.php?section=home
kleines 12 std rennen  werde ich nächstes jahr als generalprobe  für duisburg auf jedenfall fahren


----------



## Jägermeister85 (23. August 2013)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> http://www.hammerevents.de/index.php?section=home
> kleines 12 std rennen  werde ich nächstes jahr als generalprobe  für duisburg auf jedenfall fahren



Das klingt ja auch gut. Denke da wird man sich nächstes Jahr dann sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (25. August 2013)

kommt Ihr auf die 24H Duisburg Homepage


----------



## Christer (25. August 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> kommt Ihr auf die 24H Duisburg Homepage



Nein, da komme ich im Moment auch nicht drauf.


----------



## yellow-faggin (25. August 2013)

Vielleicht wird die ja mal überarbeitet


----------



## Blut Svente (25. August 2013)

vll ist Skyder nächstes Jahr nicht mehr der Organisator... würde auch erklären warum alle Siegerteams keinen Freistartplatz fürs nächste Jahr bekommen haben...


----------



## Dumens100 (25. August 2013)

dann hätte er aber nicht schon das Anmeldedatum bekannt gegeben


----------



## marcusge (26. August 2013)

Seite geht wieder.
Steht aber nichts Neues für 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (13. September 2013)

Hi, hier das habe ich gerade gesehen.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...51630.2.htm?odckampagne=mb1013_Alias_revanche
Gruss Ralf


----------



## Dumens100 (14. September 2013)

in zwei Wochen ist Anmeldung  Bin mal gespannt wie es dieses mal abläuft und wie hoch die Startgebühr ist


----------



## Dumens100 (18. September 2013)

so langsam könnte er mal Daten preisgeben


----------



## 19anna94 (19. September 2013)

ja, langsam aber sicher wären ein paar Infos nicht schlecht.


----------



## eddy 1 (19. September 2013)

Wird bestimmt nicht billiger


----------



## hdamok (20. September 2013)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt nicht billiger



& es werden bestimmt nicht weniger Leute auf der Strecke sein!


----------



## yellow-faggin (20. September 2013)

Alle die hier im Thread über zu viele Teilnehmer oder zu hohe Preise jammern, können sich ja für nächstes Jahr mal nicht anmelden.
Dann sinds schon weniger Teilnehmer.....


----------



## eddy 1 (20. September 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Alle die hier im Thread über zu viele Teilnehmer oder zu hohe Preise jammern, können sich ja für nächstes Jahr mal nicht anmelden.
> Dann sinds schon weniger Teilnehmer.....



Letztes Jahr schon praktiziert und dieses Jahr wieder 3 vierer Teams


----------



## lumpi0815 (23. September 2013)

ab wann kann man sich dort anmelden? also uhrzeit mäßig am 28.9. ab 0.01h, oder am nächsten mittag?


----------



## ckl-online (23. September 2013)

....find ich schon komisch, dass da immer noch keine Info´s sind.
Soweit ich weiß, war letztes Jahr schon Wochen vorher was zu lesen.
Hoffe ja nicht, dass 2014 im Sande verläuft.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (24. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung was da los ist!

Macht die Teamfindung nicht einfacher, wenn 4 Tage vorher nirgends Infos über die Höhe des Nenngeldes, bzw. den definitiven Termin und nicht den "geplanten" zu finden sind.


----------



## gozzitano (24. September 2013)

also, ich denke, da wird sich nichts abspielen, nachdem auch Maxhütte in diesem Jahr abgesagt worden ist.

In den Vorjahren war doch immer ein wahrer hype wegen der Anmeldung, nach Zeiten gestaffelt (ich meine, Solofahrer konnten ab 09:00 Uhr und dann weiter gestaffelt). Werd´s mal beoabachten, aber viel Hoffnung habe ich ehrlich geschrieben nicht.


gozzitano


----------



## hdamok (24. September 2013)

"TERMIN 2014
Das Rennen ist geplant für den 01. bis 03. August 2014. Anmeldebeginn ist am Samstag, 28. September 2013. "
http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=124&e=4155&r=1238


----------



## hdamok (24. September 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Alle die hier im Thread über zu viele Teilnehmer oder zu hohe Preise jammern, können sich ja für nächstes Jahr mal nicht anmelden.
> Dann sinds schon weniger Teilnehmer.....



Die Sollten halt mal die Engstelle rauslassen, oder nur soviele Leute auf die Rennstrecke lassen das es sich nicht Staut. 
Dieses Jahr stand ich in jeder Runde und hab in der Nase gepopelt. Was ist das denn bitteschön für ein "Rennen"? 
Das sah letztes Jahr noch anders aus.


----------



## KILROY (24. September 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> Das sah letztes Jahr noch anders aus.



aber nur wenig...


----------



## Honigblume (24. September 2013)

Skyder hat auch nen Telefon... und eine Mail Adresse. Da kann man ganz alt- und auch neumodisch nachfragen.


----------



## 19anna94 (24. September 2013)

neue Infos sind online


----------



## PirateW (24. September 2013)

KILROY schrieb:


> aber nur wenig...



Ganz wenig würde ich sogar sagen


----------



## Dumens100 (25. September 2013)

er überarbeitet seine Hompage gerade  ist nicht aufrufbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (25. September 2013)

http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/
geht wieder


----------



## lumpi0815 (26. September 2013)

was hat das campen (auto&zelt) denn gekostet?


----------



## Dumens100 (26. September 2013)

ist in der Startgebühr drin


----------



## Jlos (26. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand die ungefähre Startgebühr nennen? Bzw. wie hoch sie im letzten Jahr war?


----------



## Dumens100 (26. September 2013)

was für ne teamstärke
bei den 4ern ist er 5 Euro teurer geworden


----------



## Jlos (26. September 2013)

Oh, das wäre ein 8ter Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (26. September 2013)

Da du ja anscheinend hier posten kannst, aber nicht die Homepage findest bitte http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/dui-info/dui-ausschreibung.html


----------



## Dumens100 (26. September 2013)

muss mich revidieren  Startgeld ist zum Vorjahr gleich geblieben


----------



## Jlos (26. September 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Da du ja anscheinend hier posten kannst, aber nicht die Homepage findest bitte http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/dui-info/dui-ausschreibung.html


 

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. September 2013)

Was ein Mist...


----------



## Jlos (28. September 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Was ein Mist...



Was´n los?


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. September 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Was ein Mist...



Keinen Soloplatz mehr bekommen 
Diesmal hat es 1 Minute gedauert.....


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. September 2013)

Wollt mich als Single anmelden und jetzt kam ständig : Felder ausfüllen obwohl alles ausgefüllt war..
Naja..dann eben Warteliste


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. September 2013)

Ob alle 60 ans Forum gingen?


----------



## zonuk (28. September 2013)

also ich bin dabei...
freu mich schon auf staub an stellen wo normalerweise nie welcher hinkommt


----------



## 19anna94 (28. September 2013)

ebenfalls dabei 
Das kann ja was werden 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manni88 (28. September 2013)

moin, ich finde das Feld zur anmeldung nicht!? Wenn ich auf Ausschreibung gehe erscheint immer fehler 500.Was ist da los?


----------



## itze701 (28. September 2013)

Mannomann, was für ein Stress Samstagmorgens um 8!
Ich glaub, nach 30 sekunden ging nix mehr bei der SOLO-Anmeldung.
Bin dabei, erstmals SOLO nach langen Jahren im Zweier-Team.


----------



## itze701 (28. September 2013)

manni88 schrieb:


> moin, ich finde das Feld zur anmeldung nicht!? Wenn ich auf Ausschreibung gehe erscheint immer fehler 500.Was ist da los?


Du gehtst auf 'Anmeldung' dann erscheinen die zur Zeit möglichen
Anmeldemöglichkeiten auf der Seite oben rechts als große rote Buttons.


----------



## manni88 (28. September 2013)

Super! Danke, dann versuch ich gleich mal mein Glück


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. September 2013)

Hoffentlich wird's was mit 4er?


----------



## eggbeater (28. September 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Wollt mich als Single anmelden und jetzt kam ständig : Felder ausfüllen obwohl alles ausgefüllt war..
> Naja..dann eben Warteliste



so ein Sch.... bei mir genauso... Kacke!


----------



## Jägermeister85 (28. September 2013)

Im 2er dabei


----------



## KILROY (28. September 2013)

Ich wese auch mal wieder an 

Man sieht sich an der Treppe im Stau


----------



## 2Dirty (28. September 2013)

Mal wieder im 4er dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manni88 (28. September 2013)

Im 4er dabei


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. September 2013)

4er ist ja immer noch offen, was ist da los, will keiner mehr mitfahren 
Und den ersten Thread für die Suche nach einem Soloplatz gibt es auch schon


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. September 2013)

60 Einzelstarter, und 5000 4 er Teams Kopfschüttel. Na ja dann halt Solo Finale.


----------



## PirateW (28. September 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> 60 Einzelstarter, und 5000 4 er Teams Kopfschüttel. Na ja dann halt Solo Finale.



Hat wieder nicht geklappt mit der Anmeldung Solo?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. September 2013)

Nein hatte aber auch einen Knoten in den Fingern. Freue mich für die Herren Bücking und Walter..


----------



## PirateW (28. September 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Nein hatte aber auch einen Knoten in den Fingern. Freue mich für die Herren Bücking und Walter..



Ja ich glaube, die Freude wird groß sein bei Jens  Sein 2er Partner 2013 hat auch einen Soloplatz ergattern können, der freut sich auch grad via Whatsapp wie nen Schnitzel. Ich geh dann mal über das Reste-Casting  als Lückenfüller in 2014, zu mehr fehlt mir derzeit im Weitblick auf 2014 die Ambition. Ich glaub, ich werd lieber Tussi in 2014, die nen bisschen Fahrrad fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. September 2013)

ja mal wieder alles blöde gelaufen..


----------



## yellow-faggin (28. September 2013)

Alles erledigt, im 2er/4er/8er Teams gemeldet, Duisburg kann kommen


----------



## Sabo.g (28. September 2013)

Moin, 1er- und 4er-Anmeldung erfolgreich durchgeführt. Welche Kosten kommen denn jetzt noch neben der Anmeldegebühr auf uns zu?

Gruß Sabo


----------



## PirateW (28. September 2013)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Moin, 1er- und 4er-Anmeldung erfolgreich durchgeführt. Welche Kosten kommen denn jetzt noch neben der Anmeldegebühr auf uns zu?
> 
> Gruß Sabo



Spritkosten hin?  Essen? Nen eigenes Dixi-Klo?


----------



## Sabo.g (28. September 2013)

Gut, ich dachte es kommt eventl. noch eine Gebühr für den Zeltplatz. Das habe ich dann aber wohl falsch verstanden. Gruß Sabo


----------



## PirateW (28. September 2013)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Gut, ich dachte es kommt eventl. noch eine Gebühr für den Zeltplatz. Das habe ich dann aber wohl falsch verstanden. Gruß Sabo



Nee, das ist alles für lau  keine Sorge.


----------



## Stralsundbulli (28. September 2013)

auch wieder im 2er am Start!


----------



## Ironman007 (29. September 2013)

Als Solo bei 24-H -Premiere dabei. Nach gefühlten 60 Sec. war vermutlich alles voll.


----------



## Honigblume (29. September 2013)

Bin auch wieder am Start, wieder 2er Mixed, ich freu mich schon :-D


----------



## Dumens100 (23. Oktober 2013)

sollten die Trikots nicht Mitte Oktober bestellbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Oktober 2013)

Was für Trikots?


----------



## Dumens100 (23. Oktober 2013)

die 24H  Event Trikots 
http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/dui-info/dui-eventtrikot.html


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Oktober 2013)

Aaaah schon wieder schlauer 
Ging der Newsletter dazu denn schon rum?


----------



## Dumens100 (23. Oktober 2013)

nee


----------



## gozzitano (24. Oktober 2013)

nee, nich, ich schmeiß mich weg....die Trikots mit dem Reisverschluss...


----------



## Ironman007 (17. Dezember 2013)

E-Mail zur Bestellung der Radtrikots ist angekommen.
Gibt noch einige andere Produkte. Registrierung auf der PACTIMO Seite ist erforderlich.


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hat schon jemand bestellt, wie sieht es mit Umtausch aus hab da noch nichts zu gefunden


----------



## Ironman007 (25. Dezember 2013)

Habe am 18.12. bestellt, Bestätigung per Mail erhalten. Über Umtausch etc. habe ich nichts gelesen, gehe mal davon aus, dass man Pech hat, wenn es nicht passt. Falls die Größentabelle klappt, die Umrechnung von inch in cm zutrifft, dürfte es aber passen.

Wenn ich das Radshirt habe, geb ich nochmals Laut,

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten,


----------



## Dumens100 (27. Dezember 2013)

habe heute bestellt. Bestätigung Mail erhalten. Info erhalten das die Bestellungen die bis zum 2 Januar eingehen, dann sovort in die Produktion gehen und in der ersten Februarwoche ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (2. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## allgeier61 (22. Januar 2014)

... nur noch 191 Tage und ich hab immer noch keinen Startplatz in einem 4er Team. Ob das noch was wird??


----------



## CC-Freak (22. Januar 2014)

191 Tage und 2h


----------



## Geplagter (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wir suchen noch eine Fahrerin für unser 8er Mixed-Team, das zwar durchaus mit einem gewissen Ehrgeiz ins Rennen geht, das Ganze aber nicht zu ernst nimmt. Bei Interesse bitte einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Dumens100 (2. Februar 2014)

Trikots sind gestern angekommen;  fallen sehr klein aus


----------



## 2Dirty (3. Februar 2014)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Trikots sind gestern angekommen;  fallen sehr klein aus


Wir haben doch erst Februar, bis August relativiert sich das bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (3. Februar 2014)

ich hoffe es


----------



## Ironman007 (3. Februar 2014)

Trikots sind heute angekommen. Wer bestellen möchte, sollte einfach eine Nummer größer als sonst wählen, hat bei mir  gut geklappt . Ich habe mich auf der PACTIMO Seite an den Inch Größen orienentiert und in cm umgerechnet.

Viel Spaß beim Training, eine verletzungsfreie Zeit,


----------



## Frogi-2008 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Suche einen Startplatz in einem 8er Team. Wäre Super wenn noch jemand einen Platz frei hätte.
Gruss Frogi-2008


----------



## allgeier61 (11. Februar 2014)

allgeier61 schrieb:


> ... nur noch 191 Tage und ich hab immer noch keinen Startplatz in einem 4er Team. Ob das noch was wird??
> 
> ...jetzt sind es nur noch 171 Tage ! Ihr lasst mich doch nicht hängen, nur weil ich ein Schwabe bin?? Versprochen; keine Kehrwoche in Duisburg, aber ein Startplatz muss unbedingt her!


----------



## allgeier61 (3. März 2014)

..ihr wisst schon, nur noch 151 Tage ! Bin schon voll im Training, aber das nutzt nichts, wenn ich keinen Startplatz bekomme. Liest denn überhaupt irgendwer dieses Forum


----------



## Dumens100 (3. März 2014)

so wirst Du keinen Platz bekommen, habe Geduld da werden noch genügend Plätze frei


----------



## PirateW (4. März 2014)

Oder man kommt,  entgegen des Vohabens, dieses Jahr mal nicht zu starten, an nen Startplatz...mal wieder im 2er dabei.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (5. März 2014)

allgeier61 schrieb:


> ..ihr wisst schon, nur noch 151 Tage !



oder.........
 ..............


----------



## British Bulldog (15. März 2014)

Solostartplatz abzugeben!!!
Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## British Bulldog (20. März 2014)

Startplatz ist weg !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (13. April 2014)

Suche einen 2er-Startplatz!


----------



## Ironman007 (13. April 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Duisburg Racer

Ich hätte für meinen ersten Start in Duisburg einige Fragen zum Ablauf bei Einzelfahrer:
1. Sind die Zonen A-B für Einzelfahrer empfehlenswert, 
2. Gibt es einen extra Verpflegungsstand für die E-Fahrer, habe bisher nur von Einem gehört, dort sind sicherlich lange Wartezeiten vorhanden,
3. Muss man Sonntag mittags gleich den Park räumen oder kann man bis  Montag bleiben?

Vielen Dank für eine kurze Mitteilung und eine verletzungsfreie Zeit,
Grüße aus Berlin,


----------



## Dumens100 (14. April 2014)

1. kann ich Dir leider nix zu sagen da im vierer Team
2. es gibt nur einen Verpflegungsstand, da gibt es aber keine Wartezeiten
3. kannst bis Montag bleiben, bist aber ab Sonntagnachmittag fast ganz alleine.


----------



## Ironman007 (14. April 2014)

Vielen Dank, hilft mir,

LG


----------



## ruhrkurver (14. April 2014)

Ironman007 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Duisburg Racer
> 
> Ich hätte für meinen ersten Start in Duisburg einige Fragen zum Ablauf bei Einzelfahrer:
> 1. Sind die Zonen A-B für Einzelfahrer empfehlenswert,
> ...



Zone A und B ist schon optimal für Einzelfahrer. Die Plätze direkt an der Strecke sollen auch den Einer und Zweier-Teams vorbehalten sein. Sprich vor Ort die Ordner an, die helfen Dir. Für einen Einzelfahrer findet sich immer noch was.


----------



## Ironman007 (14. April 2014)

ruhrkurver schrieb:


> Zone A und B ist schon optimal für Einzelfahrer. Die Plätze direkt an der Strecke sollen auch den Einer und Zweier-Teams vorbehalten sein. Sprich vor Ort die Ordner an, die helfen Dir. Für einen Einzelfahrer findet sich immer noch was.



Danke sehr für die Mitteilung, habe über den Datenlink Zone  -A-, alternativ -B- reserviert. Der Rest wird sich ergeben. 
Schöne Saison,

LG aus Berlin


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. April 2014)

Hi,

ich (wir) sind zum ersten mal mit einem 4er Team am Start und ich wollte mal fragen wie viel
Platz man bekommt um Zelt etc. auf zu stellen?
Hab nichts gefunden wo man es nachlesen kann.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Dumens100 (14. April 2014)

40 m²


----------



## Air-Wastl (7. Juni 2014)

Hat man auch eine Stromversorgung am Platz 
oder muss man selbst was organisieren?

MFG Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (7. Juni 2014)

Wenn du eine Kabeltrommel mitnimmst solltest du eigentlich an Strom kommen.
Hängt aber auch immer ein bisschen davon ab wo du deinen Platz hast.


----------



## Jaymano (14. Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß


----------



## CC-Freak (15. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand den Link wo man sich den Stellplatz reservieren kann ?? 
ICh habe wohl keine Mail bekommen.


----------



## Dumens100 (15. Juni 2014)

der link wird Dir nichts bringen Skyder hat das dieses Jahr ein bisschen anders geregelt, mit denn Links die wir bekommen haben bist Du direkt nur für Dein Team ein gelockt, wende dich am besten direkt an Skyder


----------



## yellow-faggin (19. Juni 2014)

Heute mal die ersten Proberunden gedreht und alle Strecken sind fahrbar 
Der Pfingststurm muss wohl komplett am Landschaftspark vorbeigezogen sein...


----------



## KILROY (19. Juni 2014)

a) zum Glück, einerseits
b) ein paar "obstacles" auf der Strecken wären trotzdem nicht schlecht

bald geht's los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2014)

Thunder Burt vorne und hinten?


----------



## Davelons (21. Juni 2014)

Thunder Burt ist nur bei absolut trockenen Bedingungen zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2014)

Wir reden hier von Duisburg, und nicht der XC Strecke in Fort William..??? ?


----------



## CC-Freak (21. Juni 2014)

Thunder Burt gwht auf der Strecke immer... AUTOBAHN


----------



## Davelons (21. Juni 2014)

Is ja gut, is ja gut ihr habt ja recht
Hab halt nur vor kurzen mal ein unangenehmes Erlebnis mit dem Thunder Burt gehabt...waren aber auch andere Streckenverhältnisse.


----------



## Ravega (22. Juni 2014)

Soso, Thunder Burt.
Kann mich gut dran erinnern, das die Strecke in Duisburg letztes Jahr kurz vor dem Rennen extra noch mal mit reichlich neuem Split versorgt wurde, was zur Folge hatte, das reichlich ungewollte Bodenproben genommen wurden.

Wer mit dem TB umgehen kann, soll ihn drauf machen.
Aber bitte nicht mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit um die Kurven eiern und die anderen unnütz blockieren! Danke!


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Juni 2014)

Bewährte Kombi ist bei mir seit Jahren folgende, Rocket Ron am VR und Racing Ralph am HR.
Früher in 2,1" mittlerweile in 2,25".
Am Hinterrad geht auch problemlos ein Thunder Burt oder Furious Fred.


----------



## gelöschter User (22. Juni 2014)

Ich stelle mich auch mal zur Verfügung für ein ambitioniertes Team 4er,4er mixed oder 8er wenn es sein muss 

Oder 3 ambitionierte Fahrer/Fahrerinnen melden sich bis Ende der kommenden Woche und wir stellen ein Team zusammen 

Ansonsten muss ich mein reservierten 4er Platz mangels Teilnehmer stornieren.


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juni 2014)

@mIDRANGE  einen Fahrer könnte ich Dir wohl besorgen


----------



## gelöschter User (22. Juni 2014)

Damit kein Missverständnis entsteht jeder trägt die Standard Startgebühr !!!

Wenn Du einen besorgs wären wir schon zu dritt 

Achso ne fixe Frau gerne willkommen !!! Aber ich weiss so gut wie unmöglich …..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juni 2014)

dat versteht sich wohl von selbst


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. Juni 2014)

Ravega schrieb:


> Soso, Thunder Burt.
> Kann mich gut dran erinnern, das die Strecke in Duisburg letztes Jahr kurz vor dem Rennen extra noch mal mit reichlich neuem Split versorgt wurde, was zur Folge hatte, das reichlich ungewollte Bodenproben genommen wurden.
> 
> Wer mit dem TB umgehen kann, soll ihn drauf machen.
> Aber bitte nicht mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit um die Kurven eiern und die anderen unnütz blockieren! Danke!


Welcher Reifen soll den bei neuen Split viel besser sein?  Sobald eine Linie freigefahren ist geht jeder Semislik. Ich fahre sonst ausnahmelos Larsen TT aber werde in Duisburg von Schwalbe gesponsort und kenne den Burt nicht. Kein Plan was der auf nassen Metall macht etz..


----------



## Davelons (23. Juni 2014)

Auf nassem Metall is es n slick.


----------



## Ravega (24. Juni 2014)

1.) Wieso sollte das Metall nass sein? Wir haben Sommer!
2.) Selbst wenn es nass wäre, ist das so was von egal, denn du hast alle Zeit der Welt! 
Ob du dich nun 5sec. später oder früher in die mega Schlange vor der Treppe einreihst, ist doch wohl total egal, da eh Überholverbot besteht.

Wenn es wieder so ist wie im letzten Jahr - wovon ich bei der Anzahl an Startern mal ausgehe - kannst du dir einen Lappen mitnehmen und dein Bike putzen, um die Wartezeit vor der Treppe sinnvoll zu nutzen. 
Mit einem Rennen hatte das, speziell in den ersten Runden, nix mehr zu tun. 
Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo man dort "in einem Rutsch" durch kam.


----------



## yellow-faggin (24. Juni 2014)

Seitdem die Strecke verlängert wurde ist es an der Strecke halb so wild, die ersten Runden ist es immer sehr voll aber danach geht es absolut in Ordnung.
Normale absteigen und man hat vielleicht jede Runde so 5 Leute noch vor sich.

Und ob das Metall nass sein sollte, ich hab in Duisburg schon so ziemlich alles erlebt....von 40°C im letzten Jahr bis zu Abbrüchen in der Nacht und am Morgen weil die Strecke komplett unter Wasser stand, ich glaube das war 2010.


----------



## Peyrer (24. Juni 2014)

Also das Warten an der Treppe war vergangenes Jahr extrem! Vielleicht hab ich nen schlechten / ungünstigen Rythmus gehabt (8er Team). Ich sag mal bis in die Nacht hab ich jedesmal richtig lange an der Treppe gestanden. Andere im Team erzählten sie seien fast ohne (3-5Leute) durchgekommen. Da sind die Zeiten auch im Team schlecht vergleichbar und es hat mich auch etwas genervt. Ich hoffe im Vorfeld regnet es diesmal, wir fuhren teilweise mit Tuch über Mund und Nase, der Staub der da in der Luft war, war sicherlich net so Gesund, hatte ein paar Tage nen kratzenden Hals. Wir sind dieses Jahr aber selbstverständlich wieder dabei  
2008 regnete es auch ziemlich viel und es wurden mehr und mehr Teilstücke herausgenommen... ab 2009 waren wir für ein paar Jahre in München am Start...


----------



## Ravega (24. Juni 2014)

Richtig!
Letztes Jahr war es extrem voll an der Treppe, speziell in der ersten Rennstunden ging da nix.
Hat lange gedauert, bis sich das Ganze mal etwas entzerrt hat.
In 2011 lief es das ganze Rennen deutlich flüssiger, was auch unsere Rundenauswertung eindeutig zeigte.

Kommt natührlich immer auf den eigenen Anspruch an.
Manch einer ist froh über ein kleines Päuschen, kann man sich mal in Ruhe den Dreck aus der Kehle spülen.

Für andere war es etwas zu viel des Guten!
Ein Blick in die Starterlisten zeigt, wer da so alles fehlt.
Haben dieses Jahr mal andere Leute eine Chance auf die vorderen Plätze......


----------



## CC-Freak (24. Juni 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich auch mal zur Verfügung für ein ambitioniertes Team 4er,4er mixed oder 8er wenn es sein muss
> 
> Oder 3 ambitionierte Fahrer/Fahrerinnen melden sich bis Ende der kommenden Woche und wir stellen ein Team zusammen
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich mein reservierten 4er Platz mangels Teilnehmer stornieren.



Hi ich habe einen 4er Team männlich die suchen noch einen Fahrer.
Das Ziel ist Top 10 in der 4er männlich Wertung das sind ca 19-20 Rundenzeiten.
Die Fahrer sind aus Oberhausen und Umgebung.

Startplatzkosten: 60€

Wenn jemand interesse hat einfach eine Mail an: [email protected]


----------



## Blut Svente (24. Juni 2014)

"Ein Blick in die Starterlisten zeigt, wer da so alles fehlt.
Haben dieses Jahr mal andere Leute eine Chance auf die vorderen Plätze......[/QUOTE]"

liegt wohl eher daran das alle Siegerteams keinen Freistartplatz bekommen haben! Vll wollte Skyder dadurch ja Platz schaffen aufv der Strecke bzw. die Startplätze an zahlende Kundschaft vergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelöschter User (24. Juni 2014)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Hi ich habe einen 4er Team männlich die suchen noch einen Fahrer.
> Das Ziel ist Top 10 in der 4er männlich Wertung das sind ca 19-20 Rundenzeiten.
> Die Fahrer sind aus Oberhausen und Umgebung.
> 
> ...





Mein Reden 

Hast Post


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Juni 2014)

He he ich habe letztes Jahr GEBETET das mal ein paar Tropfen vom Himmel fallen. Gegen 3 Uhr bin ich einen stint gefahren und habe meine Brille liegenlassen, Augen waren nach ner runde Sandgestrahlt. Ich hätte fast aufgegeben aber zum Glück wurde es gegen 4-5 uhr ein wenig feucht durch den Tau und ich konnte weiterfahren. So eine stehende Luft mit soviel Staub drin hab ich das letzte mal gesehen als das WTC eingestürzt ist.


----------



## Schwitte (24. Juni 2014)

> ="Blut Svente, post: 12089019, member: 38724"]"
> 
> liegt wohl eher daran das alle Siegerteams keinen Freistartplatz bekommen haben! Vll wollte Skyder dadurch ja Platz schaffen aufv der Strecke bzw. die Startplätze an zahlende Kundschaft vergeben...



Wird wohl ehr der erste Grund mit dem Bezahlen gewesen sein, den ausgebucht ist das Rennen so oder so!

Auch wenn es jeden Starter an der Treppe in den 24h mal mehr oder weniger trifft, es nervt schon extrem, wenn du am Anschlag unterwegs bist und dann mal zufällig 25 anstatt 5 wartende Biker deine Rundenschnitt heben.
Fährst du um die vorderen Plätze, ist so was Mist!
Mit ein Grund, warum dieses Jahr so einige Starter fehlen (auch bei uns), denn leztes Jahr hat es echt genervt.

Auch wenn es schwierig ist, diese (unrhythmische) Passage raus zu nehmen, ich brauche die für nix!


----------



## gelöschter User (24. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="Schwitte, post: 12090099, member: 196156"

Auch wenn es schwierig ist, diese (unrhythmische) Passage raus zu nehmen, ich brauche die für nix![/QUOTE]

Das sag ich Dir


----------



## CC-Freak (30. Juni 2014)

Noch 32 Tage.

Dann ist es soweit !!


----------



## Schwitte (30. Juni 2014)

Alle fit und wieder bereit, 24h lang feinsten Duisburger Hüttenstaub zu inhalieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (30. Juni 2014)

naja vielleicht wird es ja dieses Jahr wieder ein Wasserschlacht


----------



## Olli5 (1. Juli 2014)

..... nicht zu vergessen das defekte Abwasserrohr hinter dem Kino im Jahr 2012  !


----------



## Schwitte (1. Juli 2014)

Mountainbiker sind da nicht so zimperlich.....


----------



## Dumens100 (1. Juli 2014)

das war 2011


----------



## Cornells (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

wer sucht noch schnelle Leute für sein 4er oder 8er Team? 
Im Angebot eine schnelle Dame und ein schneller Mann. Beide ohne Duisburg Erfahrung, daher auch keine Angabe zu möglichen Rundenzeiten. 
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Juli 2014)

Cornells schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer sucht noch schnelle Leute für sein 4er oder 8er Team?
> Im Angebot eine schnelle Dame und ein schneller Mann. Beide ohne Duisburg Erfahrung, daher auch keine Angabe zu möglichen Rundenzeiten.
> Bei Interesse PN.


 denke 17er haste drauf (-;


----------



## MrFreak (2. Juli 2014)

Wir suchen auchnoch einen Ersatzfahrer für ein 4er Team. Zeiten pendelten sich letztes Jähr (allerdings in einem 8er Team) zwischen 19-23min ein.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Sascha_87 (2. Juli 2014)

hier hier


----------



## Sascha_87 (2. Juli 2014)

wieviel hm hat eig die strecke, finde nichts auf der page..


----------



## PirateW (2. Juli 2014)

Sascha_87 schrieb:


> wieviel hm hat eig die strecke, finde nichts auf der page..



Im Original-Zustand runde 70, wenn die eine Schleife wieder rausgenommen wird (wie eigentlich immer, wenn es spät wird, oder matschig, oder dunkel...) meine ich sind es nur noch 50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_87 (2. Juli 2014)

ohh ok, als Anhaltspunkt meine Ru denzeuten bei den 24h von Offenburg vor 3Wochen war 18:45-19:20 bei 8km u. 146 hm, 
also meldet euch ich bin heiß auf nen Startplatz  
Ps: wurden 2ter in der mixed Wertung wen es interessiert


----------



## naepster (3. Juli 2014)

Suche auch noch einen Startplatz 4er oder 8er egal


----------



## Jäggi (7. Juli 2014)

Ich habe ein komplettes Viererteam abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Gruß
Jäggi


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich würde mit meinem Sohn (4) gerne als Zuschauer mal vorbei schauen. Zu welcher Uhrzeit macht es denn am meisten Sinn? Hat da jemand neun Tipp?


----------



## Air-Wastl (10. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es zur Dämmerung am besten, weil dann das Licht des ?Stahlwerks? gut kommt und die
Fahrer ihr Licht einschalten müssen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Juli 2014)

Hängt immer stark vom Wetter ab, aber interessant dürfte es direkt nach dem Start (12:00 Uhr) und während der Mitternachtsmoderation am "Monte Schlacko" werden.
http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/dui-info/dui-zeitplan.html


----------



## Denyodp (10. Juli 2014)

Oh, danke für den Link zum Zeitplan! Prima.

Aber was zur Hölle ist denn bitte eine Nudelparty????


----------



## Air-Wastl (10. Juli 2014)

Kohlenhydrate auffüllen, für die Teams ;-)


----------



## Dumens100 (15. Juli 2014)

wäre das hier nichts für uns
http://racemap.de/
habe skyder schon mal angeschrieben.
wird bei Rad am Ring in zwei Wochen auch genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunny1766 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen.
Wir suchen noch eine schnelle Dame für ein 8er Mixed Team? Startplatz und Trikot werden gestellt! Nicht schüchtern sein, jede bekommt Antwort.
Bei Interesse einfach melden. 
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## Dumens100 (17. Juli 2014)

so ist aktiv
http://racemap.de/events


----------



## Mike71 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

für unser mittel starkes 4er DAV-Duisburg Team suchen wir aufgrund eines kurzfristigen Ausfalls noch eine Fahrerin oder einen Fahrer.

Am Rennwochenende haben wir im Landschaftspark direkt an der Strecke die DAV-Hütte mit Dusche/WC usw.  
Komfortabler kann ein 24 Stunden Rennen nicht sein 

Bei Interesse einfach per PN schnell bei mir melden, da heute Abend ab 20 Uhr keinen namentlichen Änderungen mehr möglich sind.

Infos zur DAV-MTB-Gruppe unter  http://www.dav-biker-duisburg.de/


----------



## Bratwurst123 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Wir suchen noch einen Fahrer für unser 8-Team zur Unterstützung beim Duisburger 24h-Rennen. Wir sind dieses Jahr das dritte Mal am Start. Auf unserer Webseite gibt es ein paar Informationen zu unserer Gruppe. Rundenzeiten unserer Gruppe lagen in den letzten Jahren so zwischen 17 - 25 Minuten (wobei der zu ersetzende TN hier das Zeiten-Schlusslicht war (ich))

;-)

http://www.hoentroper-bergziegen.de

Wer Lust hat, möge sich bitte per PN bei mir melden.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Nachrichten!

Gruß,
Adrian


----------



## Mike71 (20. Juli 2014)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> für unser mittel starkes 4er DAV-Duisburg Team suchen wir aufgrund eines kurzfristigen Ausfalls noch eine Fahrerin oder einen Fahrer.
> 
> ...



Der Platz ist vergeben


----------



## Prismator (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind ein 4er-Team (oder genauer gesagt berufsbedingt nur noch ein 3er-Team) und suchen einen vierten Mann. 
Wir sind alle so um die 40 Jahre alt und streben keine vorderen Plätze an. Fahren zwar mit Ehrgeiz, aber der Spaß steht klar im Vordergrund. Unsere Rundenzeiten letztes Jahr lagen so zwischen 20 und 25 Minuten. Damit sind wir so ziemlich im Mittelfeld gelandet (Platz 102 oder so). Aber wie gesagt: Das Resultat steht nicht so sehr im Vordergrund. 
Also, wenn Du Lust hast, melde Dich bitte!

Hat sich erledigt, haben einen Fahrer gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2014)

für Samstagabend sind Gewitter angesagt


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juli 2014)

Den Himmel sei Dank, nach der Hitzeschlacht im Vorjahr und am We in Rade hoffentlich mal angenehme Bedinungen


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2014)

bei Gewitter = Abbruch


----------



## Ravega (22. Juli 2014)

Macht ihr euch schon wieder 1 1/2 Wochen vorher verrückt?
Abwarten!


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2014)

nö


----------



## muschi (23. Juli 2014)

Und meine Oma ist ein Alien.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (24. Juli 2014)

...............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..................


----------



## godbor (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe kurzfristig noch einen Platz in einem 8er Team abzugeben.
Bei Interesse bitte melden, es ist ein Team bestehend aus 7 Männern von 25-35.

Gruß

godbor


----------



## muschi (29. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch mal eine Farbe, so wie wir sie gern haben.
Dieses Jahr gibt es Muschi pink.
Und wer sich bis Samstag die Zeit vertreiben will, kann sich mal bei unserem Bericht von den 24h am Ring Hunger holen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/07/ein-ring-sie-zu-knechten-rar-2014.html


----------



## Olli5 (29. Juli 2014)

Wer mit grünen Spitzensöckchen an den Start geht, darf auch gerne pink trinken....  

Diesmal wieder mit persönlicher Masseuse am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (29. Juli 2014)

Das lohnt sich bei 24h am Stück nicht.


----------



## Hillseeker (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen! Wir müssen leider unser 4er-Team spontan aufgeben. Totaler Mist, aber leider nicht zu ändern. Hat jemand Interesse? Damit es schnell geht mit der Abwicklung: andre.welzel (at) me.com oder +49 171 3355668


----------



## crazymondo (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
haben wegen eines Krankheitsfalles ein 2er Team abzugeben.

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## MTB2012 (30. Juli 2014)

Startplatz für ein 2er Team zu vergeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## gelöschter User (30. Juli 2014)

Wahnsinn !!! Wieviele Startplätze an Teams gibt es dieses Jahr noch 3 Tage vorher	15 ????


----------



## Endura (31. Juli 2014)

Ist ja auch Regen angesagt


----------



## naepster (31. Juli 2014)

Dann wird's ja mein Wetter!!!


----------



## Olli5 (31. Juli 2014)

Nun kristallisiert sich langsam auch die Wettervorhersage.....

Tagsüber kein Regen und bis zu 30 Grad, laut der Prognose vom WDR.


Ich wünsche allen am WE viel Spass.


----------



## hdamok (31. Juli 2014)

Wann muss man vor Ort sein um als Einzelstarter einen Platz direkt an der Strecke zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollboy 67 (31. Juli 2014)

wie kann man sich regen wünschen.der untergrund zieht einem die körner auf dauer,siehst aus wie sau und die gefahr für unterbrechung und abbruch erhöht sich.der wunschgedanke ein bissel regen hier und da ,damit es nicht so staubt ist leider auf apps noch nicht verfügbar .unser luftkurort hier hat eh nicht die beste luft,und von den paar stunden staub gibt keiner den löffel ab !!
Es soll aber angeblich heftiges gewitter geben......dann werden wohl einige sehr glücklich und zufrieden sein !


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Juli 2014)

hdamok schrieb:


> Wann muss man vor Ort sein um als Einzelstarter einen Platz direkt an der Strecke zu bekommen?



......fährst du SSP ? 

Viel Glück und wir kommen mal klatschen


----------



## muschi (31. Juli 2014)

Drüber nachgedacht habe ich schon, aber man soll nicht alles auf einmal machen. Gerneralprobe mit dem Scalpel, und wenn das läuft nächstes Jahr SSP.


----------



## Endura (31. Juli 2014)

@ Trollboy 67 - Regen wünsche ich mir nicht, werde mich aber damit abfinden. Sehe halt irgendwie einen Zusammenhang mit den Startplatzangeboten...


----------



## Trollboy 67 (31. Juli 2014)

Endura" data-source="post: 12180998"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> @ Trollboy 67 - Regen wünsche ich mir nicht, werde mich aber damit abfinden. S


wenn es so kommt,werden wir es wohl müßen..........falls Du/Ihr fahrt - alles Gute !!


----------



## Blut Svente (31. Juli 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Wahnsinn !!! Wieviele Startplätze an Teams gibt es dieses Jahr noch 3 Tage vorher	15 ????


 
wie jedes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollboy 67 (31. Juli 2014)

*2. Stahltreppe:*


Erstmals wird die Stahltreppe (Alm-Aufstieg) befahrbar sein. Die Fa. Schwörer-Haus ist gerade dabei die Treppe komplett zu überbauen, sodass hier in Zukunft keine Wartezeiten mehr zu erwarten sind. Allerdings gilt weiterhin *absolutes Überholverbot* - auf dem Steg zur Treppe - genauso wie auf der überbauten Treppe. Wer sich nicht daran hält, bekommt pro Verstoß eine Runde abgezogen. 

Das warten hat dann wohl ein Ende


----------



## Dumens100 (31. Juli 2014)

na obs was bringt was machen denn die, die sich nicht trauen der chikenway beginnt ja erst nach der Stahltreppe, mal schauen wies aussieht werden wir ja morgen sehen


----------



## Hafenmeister (31. Juli 2014)

Das wäre ja klasse wenn es an der Treppe etwas flüssiger vorangeht


----------



## Mike71 (31. Juli 2014)

so sieht es aus


----------



## Mike71 (31. Juli 2014)




----------



## gelöschter User (31. Juli 2014)

Ist ja geil !!! Obwohl gibt's ja Honks die schieben da noch runter


----------



## Olli5 (31. Juli 2014)

Ob sich dort noch was staut ...? Nur wenn einer den Einlenkwinkel nicht richtig hinkriegt und sich oben direkt auf die Fre...   legt.


----------



## muschi (31. Juli 2014)

so ist schön


----------



## eddy 1 (31. Juli 2014)

Schön 

vom Handy geschickt ,


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (31. Juli 2014)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (31. Juli 2014)

Der Überbau  ist 'ne gute Idee. Damit dürften auch die Überholversuche enden, wenn / weil zwei drei Leute gleichzeitig auf dem Plateau einklicken und dann die bisherige Rampe als Trichter "eng" wurde. Wetter darf übrigens gerne trocken bleiben. So eine Nummer wie 2010 brauche ich kein zweites Mal..... lieber schwitzen als schwimmen.   MAN SIEHT SICH DANN IN DUISBURG   !!!


----------



## unkreativ (31. Juli 2014)

Mal ne doofe Frage: bei unserem letzten Besuch war unten am Auslauf eine "Vereinzelungsanlage" massiv in den Boden eingelassen, die offensichtlich Fahrräder und Kinderwagen außen vor halten sollte. Ist die demontiert? Die sah nämlich richtig in Beton gegossen aus...


----------



## Ravega (31. Juli 2014)

Alles unter Holz verschwunden, da mach dir mal kein Kopp.

Ist diese dämliche Treppe endlich überbaut!
Mal schauen ob es sich bewährt.
Hat ja lange genug gedauert!


----------



## Olli5 (31. Juli 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage: bei unserem letzten Besuch war unten am Auslauf eine "Vereinzelungsanlage" massiv in den Boden eingelassen, die offensichtlich Fahrräder und Kinderwagen außen vor halten sollte. Ist die demontiert? Die sah nämlich richtig in Beton gegossen aus...




Du mußt zwischen Deinen Stints nur genügend von Deinem Teamgebräu saufen, dann erledigen sich auch solche Kleinigkeiten. Übrigens beim Fotoshooting würde ich schon mal auf eine ordentliche Einlage bestehen, damit Ihr auch entsprechend prestigeprächtig rüberkommt.

PS: pro Runde gab es mal eine Kiste Köpi - ich würde darauf bestehen. 


PS. Die werden am Samstag abgebaut.


----------



## unkreativ (31. Juli 2014)

Olli5 schrieb:


> PS: pro Runde gab es mal eine Kiste Köpi - ich würde darauf bestehen.



Wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung, dass es dafür für uns ja Samstag/Sonntag Pils, Radler und Wasser gäbe. Für mich als Nicht-Bier-Trinker ist das jetzt eher eine Enttäuschung :-D


----------



## hdamok (31. Juli 2014)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ......fährst du SSP ?


2x10


----------



## obon (31. Juli 2014)

hi Leute,

gibt es eigentlich Live-Ergebnisse im Internet während des Rennens?


----------



## manutebol (31. Juli 2014)

obon schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich Live-Ergebnisse im Internet während des Rennens?



mooinsen...

Ja gibt es...
Sportservice Hamburg


----------



## Peyrer (1. August 2014)

Die überbaute Treppe ist der Hammer ! Geil! Jetzt noch nen schönen Sprung unten hin und alles ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. August 2014)

Bitte helft!
Ich kann die Startzeit für die E-Bike Fahrer nicht auf deren HP finden :-(


----------



## molux (2. August 2014)

molux schrieb:


> Bisher erst 10 Anmeldung, d.h. es gelten noch nicht die Verbandsregeln...erst ab 16 Teilnehmern.....


Hier gibt es eine Startzeit.........siehe blauen Link http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14472


----------



## Christer (2. August 2014)

Allen Fahrern, Teams, Betreuern und natürlich auch den Zuschauern ein schönes, trockenes und vor allem unfallfreies 24 Stunden Rennwochenende in Duisburg.


----------



## Christer (2. August 2014)

Für die Leute die nur über die live Ergebnislisten online in Duisburg dabei sind:

Das Rennen ist seit einer guten Stunde wegen Regen und einer Unwetterwarnung unterbrochen.
Zuerst sollte um 17.30 Uhr wieder eine neue Startaufstellung sein. Es besteht aber aktuell (17.30 h) weiterhin eine Unwetterwarnung des DWD für den Raum Duisburg. 

Jetzt aktuell 17:30 Team Briefing an der Bühne (Start/Ziel Bereich).


----------



## Christer (2. August 2014)

Update: 

Beginn Startaufstellung: 19.00 Uhr
Start: 19.30 Uhr
Die 10 führenden Teams in jeder Kategorie und die zehn führenden Solofahrer starten im ersten Startblock 
Zugang für alle anderen bei Start und Ziel.


----------



## Ravega (2. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Haben uns schon gewundert, warum keine Zeiten mehr aktualisiert werden.
Wie sieht es denn auf der Strecke/den Stellplätzen aus?
Land unter? Strecke noch gut fahrbar oder gibt es jetzt eine Schlammpackung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (2. August 2014)

Es ist natürlich alles super nass, viele Pfützen aber nicht direkt "Land unter".
Das kleine Waldstück wird gleich rausgenommen, wie fast jedes Jahr.
Die Strecke besteht ja zu 95% aus Schotter, so das man keinen direkten Schlamm befürchten muss.

Der Strecke selber/dem trockenen Schotter hat der Regen sogar gut getan. Dann staubt es nicht so stark.


----------



## Ravega (2. August 2014)

Alles klar.
Werden es also dieses Jahr die 20h von Duisburg.


----------



## DrFuManChu (2. August 2014)

<>


----------



## Denyodp (2. August 2014)

Wir (Frau, Sohn 4 und ich) hatten heute einen tollen Tag in Duisburg und wünschen allen viel Spaß, Erfolg und Unfall freie Fahrt. Ich hatte das Event kleiner erwartet. War ja richtig was los!


----------



## Olli5 (2. August 2014)

Rennabbruch um kurz nach 15.00 Uhr


----------



## Christer (2. August 2014)

Hier könnt ihr euch schon mal den ersten Fernsehbericht der WDR Lokalzeit Duisburg anschauen.

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...aftspark100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner

Und auch erste Fotos vom Rennen.

http://www1.wdr.de/studio/duisburg/themadestages/mountainbikerennen100.html


----------



## skaster (2. August 2014)

Ich lad euch gerade knapp 1600 Bilder aus den ersten 2 Stunden hoch, mal sehen, ob ich morgen nochmal hinkomme.
Link poste ich dann, wenn das Album komplett hochgeladen ist .

https://picasaweb.google.com/102632...authkey=Gv1sRgCNjWxOLfoPzQkgE&feat=directlink

Als Vorgeschmack:


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2014)

auf dem ersten bild hast du ja gleich einen der schnellsten fahrer im feld abgelichtet.

der im hintergrund!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. August 2014)

Einer von vielen guten aber nicht der schnellste. Schnellste Runde hat Solofahrer Torsten "THE LEGEND" Walter hingelegt.


----------



## unknownbeats (3. August 2014)

totaler blödsinn aus dem sieger 8er team war jemand  über1 minute schneller---wo holt ihr nur eure infos her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2014)

der auf dem bild ist die schnellste runde (15:19) aus dem sieger 8er gefahren.

schnellste runde dürfte ben zwiehoff in 15:08 gefahren sein. gefolgt von stefan sahm mit 15:10.


----------



## Denyodp (4. August 2014)

Dem ist wohl so.

http://benzwiehoff.de/monte-schlacko-oder-24h-in-duisburg/

Der Link wurde auch vom Veranstalter auf Facebook gepostet.


----------



## unkreativ (4. August 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich lad euch gerade knapp 1600 Bilder aus den ersten 2 Stunden hoch, mal sehen, ob ich morgen nochmal hinkomme.
> Link poste ich dann, wenn das Album komplett hochgeladen ist .



Danke für die Fotos. Ich nehme an Du hast nix dagegen, wenn das eine oder andere mit Quellenagabe in meinem Blog landet?


----------



## Sabo.g (4. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich finde es sehr schwach, dass die Platzierungen 2 und 3 keine Pokale erhalten haben. Man reißt sich doch nicht 24 h den A.. auf und fährt sich die Seele aus dem Leib für einen Rucksack oder ein paar Reifen. Einen Pokal stellt man sich hin und wenn immer der Blick darauf fällt erinnert man sich an das Event und die Geschehnisse. Ich glaube kaum das sich das selbe Gefühl einstellt, wenn man sich einen Rucksack überstreift oder die Reifen auf die Laufräder zieht. Bei anderen großen 24 h Veranstaltungen geht es doch auch. Der Veranstalter kann ja eventuell nach Zusammenrechung aller Kosten die 28 vermissten Pokale für die 2. und 3. Platzierten rausschicken.


----------



## skaster (4. August 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos. Ich nehme an Du hast nix dagegen, wenn das eine oder andere mit Quellenagabe in meinem Blog landet?


Wenn es hochauflösender sein soll drop ich es in die Box. Einfach eine PN mit den Dateinamen, dann schick ich den Link. Vorzugsweise den Originaldateinamen und nicht die Nummer aus dem Album.


----------



## obon (4. August 2014)

finde irgendwie nicht die genaue Daten im Net und kann von meinem Garmin auch nicht richtig ablesen... könnt ihr mir helfen? 

Also:

die Hauptrunde ist 8,5 km und hat ?? Höhenmeter ?
die verkürzte Runde (nach 19 Uhr) ist 8(?) km und hat ?? Höhenmeter ?

Vielen Dank!

Auch VIELEN DANK an der Stelle an ca. 50-70 unbekannte Mitstreiter, die unterstützende nette Wörter für uns Einzelfahrer finden können. War für mich total überraschend, Leute, ihr seid Spitze, würde immer gerne mit euch fahren!! ))


----------



## Ravega (4. August 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> der auf dem bild ist die schnellste runde (15:19) aus dem sieger 8er gefahren.
> 
> schnellste runde dürfte ben zwiehoff in 15:08 gefahren sein. gefolgt von stefan sahm mit 15:10.




Im Allgemeinen waren die Rundenzeiten gegenüber dem letzten Jahr ca. 1 Minute schneller.


Die staulose kpl. abgedeckte Treppe,
die kühleren Temperaturen,
nur 20h Fahrzeit,
20 Teams weniger auf der Strecke gegenüber dem Vorjahr,
der fehlender Schotter auf den Geraden,
waren daran sicher nicht unbeteiligt!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. August 2014)

Sorry, handelte sich um die schnellste Einzelfahrer Runde ;D 16:31


----------



## MRS (4. August 2014)

Wieder toller Event, tolles biken, tolle Atmosphäre... und gaaanz tolle & aussergewöhnliche Zuschauer!!

Dank an Alle


Ja auch an alle unermüdlichen Helfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keksfan (4. August 2014)

Dank an Skaster für die Pics, hast mich erwischt


----------



## gelöschter User (4. August 2014)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich finde es sehr schwach, dass die Platzierungen 2 und 3 keine Pokale erhalten haben. Man reißt sich doch nicht 24 h den A.. auf und fährt sich die Seele aus dem Leib für einen Rucksack oder ein paar Reifen. Einen Pokal stellt man sich hin und wenn immer der Blick darauf fällt erinnert man sich an das Event und die Geschehnisse. Ich glaube kaum das sich das selbe Gefühl einstellt, wenn man sich einen Rucksack überstreift oder die Reifen auf die Laufräder zieht. Bei anderen großen 24 h Veranstaltungen geht es doch auch. Der Veranstalter kann ja eventuell nach Zusammenrechung aller Kosten die 28 vermissten Pokale für die 2. und 3. Platzierten rausschicken.





Gebe ich Dir recht ist schon ein echtes Armutszeugnis !!! Die kassieren soviel Geld und selbst die Verpflegung am Alfsee beim Bruchteil der Startgebühren war um Welten besser!

Aber hier zählt schon immer nur Profit und Sport steht hier bestimmt net an erster Stelle


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Gebe ich Dir recht ist schon ein echtes Armutszeugnis !!! Die kassieren soviel Geld und selbst die Verpflegung am Alfsee beim Bruchteil der Startgebühren war um Welten besser!
> 
> Aber hier zählt schon immer nur Profit und Sport steht hier bestimmt net an erster Stelle



Dem kann ich nur absolut zustimmen!!!


----------



## gelöschter User (4. August 2014)

Nochmal zur Verpflegung am Alfsee 

für Low

Red Bull
Original Cola 
Gels
Warme Bolognese 
usw.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> für Low


 
?


----------



## yellow-faggin (4. August 2014)

Ich denke er meint "für lau"...

Ich weiß gar nicht was es an der Verpflegung zu meckern gab.
Es gab Fanta, Cola, Apfelschorle und Wasser, zwar von Sinalco aber die sind ja auch Sponsor.
Nachts gab es auch eine warme Brühe, absolut geil.

Milchbrötchen, Kuchen, Waffeln, Äpfel, Bananen, Wassermelone, Rosinenstuten mit Butter bestrichen, Riegel und Gels, 1x Nudelparty umsonst und noch einiges mehr.

Wo ist das bitte eine schlechte Verpflegung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelöschter User (4. August 2014)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint "für lau"...
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht was es an Verpflegung zu meckern gab.
> Es gab Fanta, Cola, Apfelschorle und Wasser, zwar von Sinalco aber die sind ja auch Sponsor.
> ...




Kapierst den Sinn nicht ?

Genau Sinalco als Sponsor also für den Veranstalter Kostenlos !!!

Bei anderen Rennen kein Trinksponsor !!!


Hauptsache der 2te 3te bekommt nicht mal einen Cent Pokal Arm nur Arm


----------



## Blut Svente (4. August 2014)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> totaler blödsinn aus dem sieger 8er team war jemand  über1 minute schneller---wo holt ihr nur eure infos her


----------



## Blut Svente (4. August 2014)

man kann sich doch ne schöne Urkunde ausdrucken!


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)




----------



## Olli5 (4. August 2014)

Was gab es für die Teilnehmer in diesem Jahr eigentlich neben der Medaille? Wieder ein Handtuch oder ein T-Shirt?

An dem Essen gab es im Großen und Ganzen während der letzten Veranstaltungen nicht viel auszusetzen.
Es war ok.  Wenn man an so einer Veranstaltung teilnimmt, dann erwartet sicherlich keiner ein Buffet von Feinkost Käfer.


----------



## Endura (4. August 2014)

T-shirt, Buffy Halstuch und Medaille am Band - also ok.
Die Handtücher 2012 und 2013 fand ich persönlich besser.
Die 24h in Duisburg sind teuer, aber bisher immer ihr Geld mehr als wert gewesen.
Alfsee ist klasse und deutlich preiswerter.

Müsste ich mich entscheiden, Duisburg wäre meine Wahl. Bin jetzt 18 24h Rennen gefahren und die Stimmung und vor allem das Publikum in Duisburg wurde nie getoppt.

Danke Duisburg!


----------



## Hoppser (4. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Gebe ich Dir recht ist schon ein echtes Armutszeugnis !!! Die kassieren soviel Geld und selbst die Verpflegung am Alfsee beim Bruchteil der Startgebühren war um Welten besser!
> 
> Aber hier zählt schon immer nur Profit und Sport steht hier bestimmt net an erster Stelle



.... und mit der fünften, sechsten oder siebten Ausrichtung in Alfsee, wird sich der Preis weiter nach oben orientieren, nennt sich Marktwirtschaftliche-Auswirkung.

Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten, denn Äpfel mit Kartoffeln zu vergleichen klappt einfach schon gar nicht.
Ansonsten einfach dort Starten wo es dann auch finanziell passt und alles ist gut.


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)

Endura" data-source="post: 12191617"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Müsste ich mich entscheiden, Duisburg wäre meine Wahl. Bin jetzt 18 24h Rennen gefahren und die Stimmung und vor allem das Publikum in Duisburg wurde nie getoppt.
> 
> Danke Duisburg!



Die Stimmung, das Publikum und die ganze Atmosphäre kann aber kein Veranstalter für Geld kaufen. Das hat also nichts mit dem Veranstalter und den Kosten in Duisburg zu tun.

Für die Stimmung, das Publikum und die ganze Atmosphäre sorgt alleine die Location in Duisburg, zusammen mit den Zuschauern, Fahrern, Betreuern und eben dem ganzen Landschaftspark Duisburg.


----------



## Endura (4. August 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Die Stimmung, das Publikum und die ganze Atmosphäre kann aber kein Veranstalter für Geld kaufen. Das hat also nichts mit dem Veranstalter und den Kosten in Duisburg zu tun.
> 
> Für die Stimmung, das Publikum und die ganze Atmosphäre sorgt alleine die Location in Duisburg, zusammen mit den Zuschauern, Fahrern, Betreuern und eben dem ganzen Landschaftspark Duisburg.



Kann man für Geld nicht kaufen, recht haste, aber skyder hat verdammt viel richtig gemacht - sonst wär' es ja nicht so.
Bin 2004 in Duisburg mein erstes 24h Rennen gefahren - war richtig schei§§e. Konnte aber Duisburg nichts dafür - lag am Veranstalter.
Und es war nicht skyder.
2006 war ich wieder dabei und dank skyder sehr viele Male wieder 

Alleine durch die professionelle Moderation der Siegerehrung heben sich er und damit die 24h von Duisburg von anderen Veranstaltungen dieser Art ab.
Alfsee ist für mich auch 'ne super Veranstaltung, aber sie haben halt kein Ruhrpottpublikum...


----------



## gelöschter User (4. August 2014)

Hoppser schrieb:


> .... und mit der fünften, sechsten oder siebten Ausrichtung in Alfsee, wird sich der Preis weiter nach oben orientieren, nennt sich Marktwirtschaftliche-Auswirkung.
> 
> Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten, denn Äpfel mit Kartoffeln zu vergleichen klappt einfach schon gar nicht.
> Ansonsten einfach dort Starten wo es dann auch finanziell passt und alles ist gut.




Was bist du denn für ein Honk ???? Es geht immer noch um die 2 und 3 Platzierten die sich den Arsch aufreissen und nicht mal den Pokal bekommen ich denke du wirst nicht mal Top 3 ankratzen wenn so ein Müll erzählst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (4. August 2014)

Die Handtücher der letzten Jahre sind immer noch TOP, muss auch mal erwähnt werden  

Und ganz ehrlich? Mir ist es lieber, eine vernünftige Siegerehrung aller Klassen wie in Duisburg, Platz 1-3, als dieses, leider immer noch diese unmögliche Regelung wie am Alfsee, wo es nach Teilnehmer in den jeweiligen Klassen abhängt, ob man überhaupt erwähnt wird. War dieses Jahr das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten nur als Zuschauer dabei und habe mal live etews länger von Draussen miterlebt, wie das Publikum abgegangen ist....dagegen ist der Alfsee immer noch eine Beerdigung  Was aber nicht an der Veranstaltung selbst liegt, sondern am Drumherum in Duisburg. Auch München ist dageben mau.


----------



## gelöschter User (4. August 2014)

Boah da hab ich ja ein Ball ins rollen gebracht mit Alfsee. Duisburg ist immer noch No.1 als 24h Event es geht aber um die Sieger bzw. ersten drei sie sollten mehr honoriert werden. Wer da oben steht hat das wahrlich verdient ist klar das der eine oder andere Fun Bruder das die Bohne interessiert.

Das solls auch gewesen sein, freuen wir uns auf 2015 evtl. dann wieder nen 24h Rennen 

P.S Wette die Gewinnersachpreise sind auch noch gesponsert !!! Haha Noch Fragen ?


----------



## Crimson_ (4. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Honk ???? Es geht immer noch um die 2 und 3 Platzierten die sich den Arsch aufreissen und nicht mal den Pokal bekommen ich denke du wirst nicht mal Top 3 ankratzen wenn so ein Müll erzählst



Ich hätte auch lieber einen (kleinen) Pokal als einen Helm in unsäglicher XL-Größe bekommen. Der muss jetzt verschenkt oder verkauft werden. Der Pokal vom Alfsee hat auch Erinnerungswert und dazu gabs auch Sachpreise (super war der Gutschein für 2 Paar Bremsbeläge nach Wahl).
Die Siegerehrung hat sich dafür nicht so gezogen wie am Alfsee.

Die Fans und die Atmosphäre sind Irre, deshalb kommen wir auch nächstes Jahr wieder - hoffentlich ähnlich stark besetzt


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)

Endura" data-source="post: 12191746"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Kann man für Geld nicht kaufen, recht haste, aber skyder hat verdammt viel richtig gemacht - sonst wär' es ja nicht so.
> Bin 2004 in Duisburg mein erstes 24h Rennen gefahren - war richtig schei§§e. Konnte aber Duisburg nichts dafür - lag am Veranstalter.
> Und es war nicht skyder.
> 2006 war ich wieder dabei und dank skyder sehr viele Male wieder



Zum Veranstalter von 2004 in Duisburg möchte ich lieber nichts sagen. Ich habe damals (2004) dort zum "Vor Ort Team für die Organisation" gehört.

Dabei sollte man bitte bedenken, dass das 24 Stunden Rennen im Jahr 2004 das zweite 24 Stunden in Deutschland war und das dritte 24 Stunden Rennen in Europa. Es gab damals auf allen Seiten (Veranstalter, Stadt, Location, Fahrer, Behörden, ect.) absolut keine Erfahrung mit so einem Event. Das das erste Event (2004) nicht so optimal lief wie das elfte Event 10 Jahre später, dass sollte doch wirklich verständlich sein. Wenn etwas kopiert oder nachgemacht wird, oder wenn man eine komplette Renn- und Event Struktur von einem vorherigen Veranstalter komplett übernehmen kann, dann sollte es wirklich kein Problem sein, dort etwas über 10 Jahre hinweg zu optimieren.

Das 24 Stunden Rennen von Duisburg ist das Top Event in Deutschland, aber das geht für mich eher von der Location (dem Landschaftspark), den Fahrern, Betreuern, den super Zuschauern und der unschlagbaren optischen Kulisse des Hüttenwerks aus.

Ich finde es persönlich höchst traurig, dass bei einer derart hohen Einnahme von Startgeldern die Plätze 2 - 3 der jeweiligen Kategorie keinen Pokal bekommen. Bevor sich ein engagierter Biker, Bike Shop Besitzer und Edelstahlschlosser Profi (alles in einer Person) um die wirklich schönen Pokale in Eigenregie gekümmert hat, gab es für die Siegerteams einen Kinderhelm (vom Sponsor) und sonst nichts. Im letzten Jahr wurden schon die freien Startplätze bei den Siegerteams eingespart. Was ist denn dabei wenn bei 2500 Startern ein Siegerteam einen freien Startplatz für das nächste Jahr gewinnt?

Ich finde es sehr schade wenn ein/e Solo Fahrer/in 24 Stunden Top Leistung gebracht hat und dann auf dem zweiten Platz mit einem Fahrradreifen und Turnbeutel vom Sponsor auf dem Treppchen steht. Genauso sieht es bei den 2er, 4er und 8er Teams aus.


----------



## itze701 (4. August 2014)

Pokal gibt's eben nur für den 1. dafür handmade, ein Unikat.
Wer einen Pokal vermisst, soll es so machen wie ich:
Den Sachpreis-Nippes für den 2./3. Platz bei Ebay verhökern, und vom Erlös nen ordentlichen Pokal mit Gravour im Netz ordern.
Und den Startpreis haste damit auch fast raus.


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)

itze701 schrieb:


> Pokal gibt's eben nur für den 1. dafür handmade, ein Unikat.
> Wer einen Pokal vermisst, soll es so machen wie ich:
> Den Sachpreis-Nippes für den 2./3. Platz bei Ebay verhökern, und vom Erlös nen ordentlichen Pokal mit Gravour im Netz ordern.
> Und den Startpreis haste damit auch fast raus.



Ich möchte hier nicht den Thread "kaputt diskutieren", aber das interessiert mich jetzt doch sehr!

Du bist also auf Platz 2 oder 3 einer Team Kategorie gewesen, dann hast Du deinen Sachpreis (Abus billig Helm oder Fahrrad Reifen mit Turnbeutel) bei ebay so gut verkauft, dass Du dir selber einen Pokal mit der Aufschrift deiner Wahl bestellt hast? Dazu hattest Du dann über deinen ebay Erlös sogar noch dein Startgeld wieder raus?

Kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen, was Du genau an Sachpreisen in Duisburg gewonnen hast um diesen Gewinn bei ebay zu erzielen?

Es mag sein, dass ich da eine andere (vielleicht falsche) Sichtweise habe, aber sich selber einen Pokal mit selbst ausgedachter Aufschrift zu bestellen, hat für mich absolut nichts damit zu tun einen Pokal bei einem Sport Event zu gewinnen.

Edit:
Aber Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 6! In dem Alter hast Du viele wesentlich jüngere Fahrer hinter dir gelassen. Das ist ein super Leistung!


----------



## PirateW (4. August 2014)

Muss mal kurz sinnieren...Letztes Jahr Sachpreis Abus Helm und so nen Nahrungsergänzungsmittelzeuch (weiss der Geier, was das nochmal war) haben mir in der Bucht noch 55 Euro gebracht :-D


----------



## salatbauchvieh (4. August 2014)

Mein Preis auch ohne Podest war das schöne Event und die vielen netten Leute sowie eine Kiste voll Krach-Mach-Ratschen (von dem Gelbe-Seiten-Stand) für die Jugendabteilung. Davon abgesehen würde der Inhalt von Monis Tüte locker für einen Pokal aus dem Internet reichen 

Wir können nur jedem sagen - das Event ist auch 2015 eine Reise wert! 

Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei hätte für das Event, dann Freitag ein Beusch im Sommer Kino nebenan! 

Unter dem Blog-Eintrag gibt es ca. 800 Bilder zum Event, evtl findet sich jemand wieder! zum Blog

Gruß datt Vieh


----------



## Trollboy 67 (4. August 2014)

Alles nur............dafür gibts tolle Zuschauer,Strom und Staub kostenlos in DU .Wem irgendwas nicht passt,braucht sich nicht anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)




----------



## Trollboy 67 (4. August 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hier passen ein paar Infos nicht so ganz zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde berechtigte Kritik darf man in einem Forum ansprechen. Wem das nicht passt, der muss ja hier nicht mitlesen. Oder machst Du deinem Usernamen hier alle "Ehre"?


Du/Ihr könnt kritisieren solange und was ihr wollt,fahren werden die meisten von euch so oder so wieder. mein name ist doch völlig latte - du kennst mich nicht - ich dich nicht.überall standen doch stromverteiler?wo ist das problem?
mir persönlich auch egal! einen pokal werde ich eh nicht reißen,verpflegung für mich ok und alles andere auch! und nochmal aber anders ausgedrückt - wem die verpflegung nicht gut genug ist,es nicht mag das keinen pokal gibt und was weiß ich sonst noch alles ...... laßt es doch einfach sein.


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Mein Preis auch ohne Podest war das schöne Event und die vielen netten Leute
> Unter dem Blog-Eintrag gibt es ca. 800 Bilder zum Event, evtl findet sich jemand wieder! zum Blog
> 
> Gruß datt Vieh



Schöner Blog, schöner Bericht, schöne Fotos und eine super Aktion.
Wir haben euch schon in Radevormwald gesehen und eure Fotos aus dem Bergischen Land bestaunt. Weiter so!



Trollboy 67 schrieb:


> wem die verpflegung nicht gut genug ist,es nicht mag das keinen pokal gibt und was weiß ich sonst noch alles ...... laßt es doch einfach sein.



Das ist deine Meinung und die darfst Du auch sehr gerne vertreten. Das wird aber sicher niemanden davon abhalten hier über das Renn Event zu diskutieren.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (4. August 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung und die darfst Du auch sehr gerne vertreten. Das wird aber sicher niemanden davon abhalten hier über das Renn Event zu diskutieren.


 ja was denn nun?? diskutieren oder kritisieren ?? ich habe mit sicherheit nichts an dieser veranstaltung auszusetzen.lies mal nach,wer hier anfing zu "kritisieren".ich habe dann lediglich ,wie manch anderer hier auch mit "diskutiert".zu sagen, oder hier zu posten - dann laßt es doch sein,ist ja kein kritisieren sondern  ein tipp


----------



## Olli5 (4. August 2014)

Seid Ihr Mountain Biker oder Erbsenzähler ?  Diese Lamentiererei kann einem auf den Sack gehen !
Ist ja nerviger als in einem Schrebergartenverein.

Ob das Essen gut oder schlecht ist, das Startgeld zu hoch im Vergleich zu den Leistungen etc., Blablabla.....
Eine Veranstaltung wie diese hat auch ihre Kosten und der Veranstalter ist sicherlich kein Sozialunternehmer zur Bespaßung von ein paar Mountain Bikern.

Lot jut sin.

Fakt ist: es ist eine gute Veranstaltung, vielleicht eine der Besten in diesem Bereich. Wem das nicht paßt, der darf doch gerne woanders starten, je nachdem wo es ihm besser gefällt.


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itze701 (4. August 2014)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nicht den Thread "kaputt diskutieren", aber das interessiert mich jetzt doch sehr!
> 
> Du bist also auf Platz 2 oder 3 einer Team Kategorie gewesen, dann hast Du deinen Sachpreis (Abus billig Helm oder Fahrrad Reifen mit Turnbeutel) bei ebay so gut verkauft, dass Du dir selber einen Pokal mit der Aufschrift deiner Wahl bestellt hast? Dazu hattest Du dann über deinen ebay Erlös sogar noch dein Startgeld wieder raus?
> 
> ...


2010 gab's bei den 2er-Teams eine Vaude Biketransporttasche, hat 70€ gebracht.
Aber bin hundertpro bei dir, der gekaufte Pokal ersetzt keinen vom Veranstalter, aber immer noch besser als 
ne Biketasche, die man nicht braucht und im Keller an der Wand hängt.


----------



## Christer (4. August 2014)

itze701 schrieb:


> 2010 gab's bei den 2er-Teams eine Vaude Biketransporttasche, hat 70€ gebracht.
> Aber bin hundertpro bei dir, der gekaufte Pokal ersetzt keinen vom Veranstalter, aber immer noch besser als
> ne Biketasche, die man nicht braucht und im Keller an der Wand hängt.



Da hast Du Recht.

Noch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der sehr guten Platzierung. Ich kenne dich ein wenig vom sehen aus unserem "Bike Revier" und vom Kaffeeröster König. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Du so eine gute Leistung über einen so langen Zeitraum als Solo Fahrer bringst. Alle Achtung!


----------



## muschi (5. August 2014)

Ich mein ganz persönlicher Held, 5ter bei den Solofahren.
Mich interessiert kein Pokal, kein Handtuch oder sonstiger Plumperquatsch.
Der Respekt der Zuschauer und der Fahrer auf der Strecke ist was zählt.
Und da ist Duisburg das Paradies.
51 Runden haben Menschen mich den Monte Schlacko hoch gebrüllt.
Runde 51 war meine schnellste Runde, 20.20 min.
Und auch die gute Verplegung hat mich durch meine dunklen Stunden gebracht.
Hört auf was schlecht zu reden was gut ist. 
Gruß von der Muschi


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2014)

Hier sind noch mal 1000+ Fotos:
http://xtranews.de/imagedesk/index.php/Duisburg/24stunden-rennen


----------



## CC-Freak (5. August 2014)

Jedes Jahr fängt die Diskussion am nächsten Tag an von wegen schlechte Verpflegung oder schlechte Preise. Ich sage jedes Mal wem es nicht gefällt soll einfach nächstes Jahr da nicht Starten. Keiner wird gezwungen in Duisburg zu fahren es gibt genug alternativen....

Und sonst eine Mail an [email protected]


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2014)

Ach, die wirklich klugen Leute haben zu allem eine Meinung, aber nicht zu allem was zu sagen 

Worüber will man sich beklagen? Es gab Riegel und Geld von Nutrixxion in quasi unbegrenzter Menge. Kuchen, Waffeln, Würstchen, Obst, ISO-Getränke, Wasser, Schorlen und bis morgens um 5(!) heiße Brühe. Es waren super viele Helfer vor Ort, die alle Probleme beseitigt haben und selbst unser Notruf beim Ausfall des Stroms in Sektor T wurde kurzfristig abgearbeitet.

Klar, ich fand das Handtuch auch toller als das Shirt. Dafür gab es letztes Jahr aber kein Buff, das so schlecht gar nicht aussieht. Aber wer glaubt, dass Skyder aus Freundlichkeit solche Veranstaltungen organisiert und nicht aus knallharten Profitinteressen, der ist eh ein wenig Weltfremd. Und so ganz verstehe ich das hier auch nicht: Ist ja nicht erst seit gestern so und niemand hat irgendwen gezwungen mitzufahren.

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden:
http://just-mtb.de/?p=2234


----------



## Blut Svente (5. August 2014)

wir sind nach 4 klassensiegen in folge dieses jahr nicht gestartet weil wir keinen freistartplatz von skyder bekommen haben wie alle anderen sieger/teams. knapp 100 euronen pro person und dann etwa 3std auf der strecke im 8ter is schon heftig...
war aber als betreuer vor ort und habe als nothelfer in 8ter herren 7 runden gedreht wei die jungs sonst nur zu sechst gewesen wären...
teuer hin oder her wir sind nächstes jahr wieder dabei! 
man kann meckern das es zu teuer ist,oder zu voll,oder zu staubig, oder was sonst noch. duiburg ist eher festival oder party im rahmen 24 std rennens. 
nächstes jahr sind auch bestimmt noch andere ehemalige siegerteams zurück. ohne jetzt die leistung der schnellen teams schmälern zu wollen waren fand ich die meldeliste dieses jahr schwächer als sonst. das lag wohl hauptsächlich
an den nicht vergebenen freistartplätzen. wir werden sehen...
gruss tischi


----------



## Trollboy 67 (5. August 2014)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr fängt die Diskussion am nächsten Tag an von wegen schlechte Verpflegung oder schlechte Preise. Ich sage jedes Mal wem es nicht gefällt soll einfach nächstes Jahr da nicht Starten. Keiner wird gezwungen in Duisburg zu fahren es gibt genug alternativen....
> 
> Und sonst eine Mail an [email protected]


Sehe ich ganz genauso.Nun wirst du bestimmt wie ich gestern (siehe weiter oben) von jemanden hier angeschrieben,der das eigendliche nicht ganz verstanden hat !


----------



## exto (5. August 2014)

Hmmm...

Das allerbeste Rennen, das ich je gefahren bin, hatte keine Pokale, keine Zuschauer, keine Verpflegung, keine Siegerehrung und erst recht keinen Strom!

Duisburg fand ich aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Ironman007 (5. August 2014)

Bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Duisburg gestartet und komme definitiv wieder, Top Veranstaltung, geile Location!!! Überbaute Treppe war toll, auch wenn sich eine Speiche verabschiedet hat. Zuschauer einfach der Hammer. Alle Helfer absolut zuverlässig und bemüht. Kritisieren kann man immer, egal bei welcher Veranstaltung. Ich kann vergleichen zwischen Offenburg, München und Duisburg. München hatte eine Solofahrer Verpflegungsstelle mit allem, was man sich vorstellen kann aber wenig Zuschauer und weitere Kleinigkeiten, die evtl zu bemängeln wären, Problem bei allem VA ist immer noch die WC-Situation. Bei der Verpflegung verlasse ich mich auch nie auf den Veranstalter sondern habe immer genug eigene Sachen mit (vorsichtshalber) Dennoch kritisieren ja, schreibt die Veranstalter mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen an, wird sicherlich beachtet und versucht umzusetzen. Jeder sollte dort starten, wo er es möchte und es sich leisten kann und will. Beispielhaft mal als Vergleich, ein Ironman Triathlon kostet mehrere hundert EUR Startgeld.

Greift Euch bitte nicht persönlich an, gehört zudem auch nicht ins Forum.

LG und eine schöne Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (5. August 2014)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Und so ganz verstehe ich das hier auch nicht: Ist ja nicht erst seit gestern so und niemand hat irgendwen gezwungen mitzufahren.



Auch ich habe in diesem Forum schon (konstruktive) Kritik an diesem Event geübt (auch bei Herrn Salscheider persönlich), warum auch nicht?

Klar kann ich auch woanders ein 24h Rennen fahren - will ich aber nicht!

Und somit ist es sicher auch ein Verdienst der kritisierenden Nichtwegbleiber, das es heute so ein gelungenes Event ist!
Ohne permanentes Genörgel hätten wir uns auch dieses Jahr wieder im Stau vor dieser dämlichen Treppe schwarz geärgert, wären ungeordnet in großen Horden gestartet usw.


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2014)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ohne permanentes Genörgel hätten wir uns auch dieses Jahr wieder im Stau vor dieser dämlichen Treppe schwarz geärgert, wären ungeordnet in großen Horden gestartet usw.



Ich glaube man muss unterscheiden zwischen Kritik, die man beim Veranstalter so unterbringt, dass sich was bewegt. Und dem, was man manchmal im Internet so lesen kann und das ich dann unter "unnötiges und übertriebenes Genöle" subsumiere. 

Kritik ist doch immer gut, denn man hat ja selbst oft eine sehr eingeschränkte Perspektive und da helfen Hinweise von außen...


----------



## Sabo.g (5. August 2014)

Vielleicht waren es auch nicht zu wenig Pokale, sondern sie waren nur falsch verteilt. Warum muss in einem 8er, 4er und 2er Siegerteam jeder einer Pokal erhalten?  Man stellt sie doch eh ins Vereinsheim oder an einem anderen gemeinsam genutzten Platz. Bei der Formal 1 bekommt auch nicht jeder Techniker des Teams einen Pokal. Ein Pokal pro Team für die ersten 3 oder auch 5 Platzierungen. Das ist bestimmt nicht zuviel verlangt.

*Angebot:* Tausche zwei Bontrager 29 Zoll Reifen + Satteltasche gegen Pokal von 24 h Rennen aus Duisburg.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Christer (5. August 2014)




----------



## muschi (5. August 2014)

Darum durfte er um 24Uhr schlafen gehen, da ich die Vorzüge der Verpflegung in der Wechselzone erkannt hatte. 
Am Morgen bin ich dabei geblieben und habe mich nur noch sporadisch an der Bank versorgen lassen, aber da hatte mein Betriebssystem auch lange Zeit auf Notbetrieb umgestellt.


----------



## Christer (5. August 2014)




----------



## Christer (5. August 2014)




----------



## seppel82 (5. August 2014)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich mal ganz kleinlaut bei UUUUSSSSCHHHIII entschuldigen. 
Für die Rufe von der Randalebank... Hoffe du standest nicht ständig grundlos in der Wechselzone, wir hams nicht so gemeint 
Sollte es dich mal nach Hagen verschlagen, haste ne schöne Trailtour und nen Kaffee/Weizen bei mir gut!


----------



## seppel82 (5. August 2014)

Zum Event:
Ich fands geil und wir hatten Strom.
Ich war zwar "nur" als Betreuer vor Ort, aber ich finde was die Versorgung etc. angeht, gibt´s nicht sooo viel zu meckern. Ein Event dieser Größenordnung auszulegen ist nicht einfach und es würde mich echt wundern wenn alles reibungslos abläuft. Erfahrung hin oder her, irgendwas geht immer schief. Pokale für die plätze 1-3 hätten allerdings drin sein müssen!
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder. Ich denke grad über einen Rollentausch nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (5. August 2014)

Strom hätte ich auch haben können, nur wozu, Akkus haben selbst für die vorgezogene Lichtpflicht ab 19.30 Uhr ausgereicht.
Vielen Dank ansonsten an die Zuschauer und unermüdlichen Motivatoren, auch nachts. Danke ans OrgTeam, insbesondere Verpflegung, ist nicht üblich, dass man meine leeren Radflaschen zum nächsten Stopp so selbstverständlich aufgefüllt hat und Dank der Crew am AC/DC Hügel, Hammer Musik. Schön, dass die angebrachte Kritik auch vom Veranstalter ernst genommen und offensichtlich umgesetzt wurde (Treppe, Wechselzone).
Freue mich aufs nächste Jahr.


----------



## muschi (5. August 2014)

Jetzt mal lustig, nehmt das und habt Spaß,

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/tatort-folge-24h-duisburg-sag-es-noch.html#more


----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)

Es ist leise, liegt es an mir oder der Uhrzeit?
Neinnnnnnnnnnn, ihr müsst nicht schon wieder, alles ist gut, wir fahren uns nächstes Jahr wieder das Hirn aus dem Kopf.
Lachen und lieb haben, Prost.


----------



## Christer (6. August 2014)




----------



## Christer (6. August 2014)




----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)

Lieber Mod, einmal bitte sowas von durchwischen und dann fangen wir nochmal da an wo wir mit unserer Laune vom Wochenende aufgehört haben, bei der Zieldurchfahrt und der Ekstase eines gefahrenen 24h Rennens.


----------



## exto (6. August 2014)

@malario 

Das mit der Extase ist aber auch nur zu verstehen, wenn man tatsächlich mal durchgefahren ist. Ich war nie gut im Rechnen, aber ich fürchte, man kann davon ausgehen, dass das nicht allzu viele sind.
Es gibt immerhin immer nur so in etwa 60 Einzelstarter in Duisburg und wenn du davon ausgehst, dass nur so etwa die Top 20 annähernd durchgefahren sind, kann man wohl behaupten, dass nicht wesentlich mehr als 0,15% (!) aller Teilnehmer (und hier mitredenden) überhaupt wissen, wovon du redest 
Da darf man nicht allzu viel erwarten...


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2014)

das Rennen besteht aber nicht nur aus Einzelfahrern, die zweier vierer und achter Teams gehören genauso dazu und diese Fahrer haben genauso nach den Rennen diese Ekstase weil sie es geschafft haben.


----------



## exto (6. August 2014)

Na ja. Ich weiß nicht so recht...

Für den Einen oder Anderen mag das schon stimmen. Ich bin auch schon im 2er (sogar 1x im 4er) gefahren, aber wenn ich mir die Diskussion hier so ansehe (und auch verschiedene andere Aspekte, die bei so einer Veranstaltung immer wieder zu erleben sind), dann zweifle ich irgendwie daran, dass da die eigene sportliche Leistung, das an und über die Grenzen gehen, das sich überwinden usw. im Mittelpunkt stehen. Zumindest für mich ist es genau das, was mich dahin bringt, was malario wohl mit Extase meint. 
Das mag ja für jeden irgendwie anders sein. Ich hatte jedenfalls noch nie das Bedürfnis, mich über's Essen, den Strom oder sowas aufzuregen.
Deshalb geh ich inzwischen lieber zu Events, wo sich die Organisation im wesentlichen auf das Erstellen einer Strecke und ein Paar warme Worte am Start beschränken. Da ist man unter entspannten Menschen und jeder weiß, dass er allein seines Glückes Schmied ist.


----------



## Hafenmeister (6. August 2014)

Alles geklärt. Danke


----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)

Da ich sowohl als auch kenne, kann ich behaupten das ein durchgefahrener Solofahrer diese Extase in einer nochmal ganz anderen Dimension erlebt als ein 8ter Fahrer. Das sage ich ganz ohne die hohen Sprintleistungen und das finale Finishergefühl der Teamfahrer herabsetzen zu wollen. Das Leben im Wachkoma, führt nach der Aufwachphase halt zu speziellen Gefühlserlebnissen.


----------



## Blut Svente (6. August 2014)

ob einzelstarter oder im 2,4,oder 8ter ist letztlich vollkommen egal!  ohne die vielen teilnehmer wäre duisburg nicht die party die sie ist! das leistungsgefälle ist in allen klasssen stark ausgeprägt. 

persönlich streitereien haben hier nix zu suchen.


----------



## Christer (6. August 2014)




----------



## freak13 (6. August 2014)

Also die Preise für die Platzierten sind echt ein Witz, vorallem das es keine Frei-Plätze für die Sieger mehr gibt ist Oberpeinlich! Ich kenne Siegerteams vom Vorjahr die genau deshalb in 2014 nicht gestartet sind.

Alberne Pokale können die sich doch komplett sparen. ich schmeiß die ( so wie finisher medaillen) eh immer weg. N vernünftigen Sachpreis oder zumindest Gratis Startplätze wären angebracht, bei den immensen Startgeldern die da verlanagt werden.


----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (6. August 2014)




----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)




----------



## Christer (6. August 2014)




----------



## 19anna94 (6. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön loswerden! Danke an alle, die mir während des Rennens Mut zugesprochen haben und immer wieder ein paar aufbauende Worte hatten. Zudem fand ich persönlich, dass es ein sehr faires Rennen war. Ich hatte als Solofahrerin zumindest kein einziges Mal die Situation, irgendwie "unschön" überholt worden zu sein oder ähnliches. Alle haben mehr als früh genug Bescheid gegeben und ausreichend Abstand gehalten. Da lässt man auch gerne die schnelleren Fahrer vor 
Einziger "Kritikpunkt" auch von mir, einen Pokal hätte ich sehr viel schöner gefunden als Radbekleidung.

LG und bis zum nächsten Jahr

Anna


----------



## Crimson_ (6. August 2014)

Bericht der MB:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...unterbrechung-ein-voller-erfolg.1210350.2.htm


----------



## Hoppser (6. August 2014)

Rock it...


----------



## seppel82 (7. August 2014)

Wer war da eigentlich mit seinem Downhiller unterwegs?
Das Fatty war aber auch klasse !


----------



## derkleini (7. August 2014)

War wieder Mitglied in einem Betreuerteam für drei Solofahrer. Für mich ist das 24h Rennen in Duisburg immer einen Besuch wert. Ist einfach eine tolle Location mit Superstimmung.
Was mich beeindruckt ist wie friedlich das alles jedesmal abgeht, null Stress. Stellt euch mal ein Fussballturnier in vergleichbarer Grössenordnung vor!!!
Ach ja, auch von meiner Seite die Entschuldigung an Uuuuschhiiiii!!!!!!!, hat sich bei uns auf der Randalebank einfach mal so zum Running Gag entwickelt.


----------



## Geplagter (7. August 2014)

Ich fand die 24h von Duisburg grundsätzlich total in Ordnung und mir gefällt im übrigen die Bezeichnung „Bike-Woodstock“ sehr gut, denn es ist doch genau dieser entspannte Charakter einer Veranstaltung in einem  sehr interessanten Umfeld, der dieses Rennen zu dem macht, was es ist und weshalb es so populär ist.
Gut war, dass in diesem Jahr die Treppe endlich kpl. überbaut war und es dort so gut wie gar keinen Stau mehr gab. Da hat Skyder doch mal vorbildlich auf die seit Jahren geäußerte Kritik reagiert und im Sinne der Biker gehandelt.
Ansonsten „Business as usual“ würde ich sagen. Relativ wenig Toiletten in den einzelnen Fahrerlagerzonen, ansonsten aber soweit alles in Ordnung.
Einem Kritikpunkt, der hier bereits geäußert wurde, muss ich mich aber auch anschließen, denn dass es bei einer Veranstaltung dieser Größenordnung lediglich für die Erstplatzierten einen Pokal gibt, ist eigentlich ein Unding und eines solchen Events unwürdig. Hier müsste dringend nachgebessert werden. Notfalls müssen die zum Teil dämlichen Sachpreise weggelassen werden.

Man könnte zwar unter Umständen über die Höhe des Startgeldes diskutieren, aber in dem Punkt fehlen den meisten von uns sicher die dafür erforderlichen Hintergrundinfos, um das zweifelsfrei beurteilen zu können. Fakt ist, es gibt an anderer Stelle zum Teil deutlich günstigere Veranstaltungen dieser Art, was aber nicht automatisch bedeuten muss, dass die Gebühren für DU unangemessen sind.

Dass die Siegerteams im Folgejahr keinen Startplatz mehr umsonst bekommen, geht aus meiner Sicht jedoch vollkommen in Ordnung und ich kann den darüber geäußerten Unmut nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Welcher vernünftige Grund spricht denn überhaupt dafür, dass die schnellen, zum Teil von Sponsoren zusammengekauften und unterstützten Teams dann auch noch umsonst starten dürfen? Das läuft dem Charakter einer Breitensportveranstaltung total entgegen und die Tatsache, dass dieses Jahr deswegen ein paar Teams gefehlt haben, hat das Rennen in den meisten Klassen deutlich ausgeglichener und spannender gemacht. In den vergangenen Jahren war doch bereits bei Nennschluss klar, wer bei den 8er und 4er Teams auf dem Podium stehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (7. August 2014)

Rennen war mal wieder sehr schön, denn ein zigsten Kritikpunkt den ich hätte wäre eine Fußgängerüberquerung bei der ersten Straßen Überquerung zu bauen, unser Betreuer Team und selbst wenn man nicht fahren musste hat man dort an der Ausfahrt wo man unter dem Kino herfährt gestanden und man bekam öfters einen Herzinfarkt weil es fast Zusammenstöße mit den Fußgängern gab, die Ordner können die Strecke nicht genügend einsehen und viele Fußgänger meinten auch noch gemütlich schlendern zu müssen. Da wäre nen Übergang sicher die bessere Lösung, die gab es ja auch ein Jahr mal ich glaub 2010 war das


----------



## gelöschter User (7. August 2014)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Ich fand die 24h von Duisburg grundsätzlich total in Ordnung und mir gefällt im übrigen die Bezeichnung „Bike-Woodstock“ sehr gut, denn es ist doch genau dieser entspannte Charakter einer Veranstaltung in einem  sehr interessanten Umfeld, der dieses Rennen zu dem macht, was es ist und weshalb es so populär ist.
> Gut war, dass in diesem Jahr die Treppe endlich kpl. überbaut war und es dort so gut wie gar keinen Stau mehr gab. Da hat Skyder doch mal vorbildlich auf die seit Jahren geäußerte Kritik reagiert und im Sinne der Biker gehandelt.
> Ansonsten „Business as usual“ würde ich sagen. Relativ wenig Toiletten in den einzelnen Fahrerlagerzonen, ansonsten aber soweit alles in Ordnung.
> Einem Kritikpunkt, der hier bereits geäußert wurde, muss ich mich aber auch anschließen, denn dass es bei einer Veranstaltung dieser Größenordnung lediglich für die Erstplatzierten einen Pokal gibt, ist eigentlich ein Unding und eines solchen Events unwürdig. Hier müsste dringend nachgebessert werden. Notfalls müssen die zum Teil dämlichen Sachpreise weggelassen werden.
> ...




Genau Dieter !!!

Super friedliche Veranstaltung ohne Stress das einigste was nervt sind so Honks die links im Schneckentempo fahren neben einen anderen diesmal war es ein total tätowierter mit schwarzen Specialized Trikot der es absolut meinte links wäre seine Seite es kamen die 2 führenden in der 4 er oder 8 er Wertung angeflogen haben geschrien was das Zeug hält links Platz aber der Held meinte so weiter fahren zu müssen und hätte sogar ein Sturz in Kauf genommen sowas geht gar nicht aber gibt es immer wieder. Hauptsache "Cool sein"

So bis 2015


----------



## Bratwurst123 (7. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Genau Dieter !!!
> 
> Super friedliche Veranstaltung ohne Stress das einigste was nervt sind so Honks die links im Schneckentempo fahren neben einen anderen diesmal war es ein total tätowierter mit schwarzen Specialized Trikot der es absolut meinte links wäre seine Seite es kamen die 2 führenden in der 4 er oder 8 er Wertung angeflogen haben geschrien was das Zeug hält links Platz aber der Held meinte so weiter fahren zu müssen und hätte sogar ein Sturz in Kauf genommen sowas geht gar nicht aber gibt es immer wieder. Hauptsache "Cool sein"
> 
> So bis 2015


 
Generell war und bin ich immer froh wenn Fahrer vor mir eine klare Linie fahren. Schlimmer wäre es doch, wenn kurz vor einem immer wild die Spur gewechselt wird. Da kommt es dann zu Mißverständnissen bzw. Stürzen. Es kann sich ja niemand in Luft auflösen. Vielleicht war es sein erstes Rennen, vielleicht fehlte die Renn-Erfahrung, vielleicht war es auch ein Solofahrer in der 23sten Stunde...  oder wurde einfach nur überrascht, als er aus dem Windschatten raus war... 

Wenn halt links kein weiterer Platz ist, kann man halt in diesem Moment nicht links vorbei. Wird aber die Führenden der 4er oder 8er Wertung nicht so sehr aus dem Konzept gebracht haben... oder? ;-) Solche Momente wird man nie ganz ausschließen können.


----------



## muschi (7. August 2014)

Nun, da möchte ich dann auch noch was zu sagen. 
Natürlich sollen die schnellen Jungs durch, das will ich auch wenn ich Kurzstrecke fahre.
Aber im Überholvorgang löst sich links keiner auf, rechts wird ja einer überholt.
Dazu gibt es soviel ich weiß in Duisburg kein Rechtsfahrgebot, ergo kann man auch rechts ansagen und überholen, mache ich auch.
Da fuhren 2-3 Jungs auf der Strecke rum, bei denen die Hormone komplett durch gegangen waren, die haben rumgebrüllt wie die Irren, das die nicht gebissen haben war alles. 
Da hört es dann irgendwann mit dem Verständnis auf, wenn man selber schon auf die 400km zu geht.
Aber egal, mein Ärger ist im Regelfall schnell wieder weg, und Missverständnisse gibt es immer.
Duisburg ist und bleibt eine sehr faire Veranstaltung.


----------



## Schwitte (7. August 2014)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Dass die Siegerteams im Folgejahr keinen Startplatz mehr umsonst bekommen, geht aus meiner Sicht jedoch vollkommen in Ordnung und ich kann den darüber geäußerten Unmut nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Welcher vernünftige Grund spricht denn überhaupt dafür, dass die schnellen, zum Teil von Sponsoren zusammengekauften und unterstützten Teams dann auch noch umsonst starten dürfen? Das läuft dem Charakter einer Breitensportveranstaltung total entgegen und die Tatsache, dass dieses Jahr deswegen ein paar Teams gefehlt haben, hat das Rennen in den meisten Klassen deutlich ausgeglichener und spannender gemacht.




Die werden auch wieder kommen - und wenn nicht.....auch egal!
Solche "Publikumsmagnete" braucht diese Veranstaltung sicher nicht (mehr).
Evtl. der Veranstalter, um das Niveau und somit das Startgeld anzuheben/ zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## dertutnix (7. August 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Lieber Mod, einmal bitte sowas von durchwischen und dann fangen wir nochmal da an wo wir mit unserer Laune vom Wochenende aufgehört haben, bei der Zieldurchfahrt und der Ekstase eines gefahrenen 24h Rennens.



lasst es bitte funktionieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (7. August 2014)

Alles I.O. bis auf die Anzahl der Scheißhäuser. Wenn ich so überlege das ich da bestimmt 10 Minuten gewartet habe hat mich das einen Platz gekostet . 
Zum Linksgebot. Wenn die Ideallinie grad mal links verläuft werd ich sie bestimmt nicht verlassen nur weil einer hinter mir links schreit.
Da sollen die halt über die Wurzeln überholen 
Viel schlimmer ist es zb. wenn vor dir einer auf der 2ten Geraden am 2ten Pavilion sich eine Flasche vom Betreuer holen will, die Flasche nicht zu fassen bekommt und voll in die Eisen geht. 
Der Fahrer hat sich dann verpisst, seine Betreuer haben mich zum Glück aus den Büschen geholt..


----------



## eggbeater (7. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Genau Dieter !!!
> 
> Super friedliche Veranstaltung ohne Stress das einigste was nervt sind so Honks die links im Schneckentempo fahren neben einen anderen diesmal war es ein total tätowierter mit schwarzen Specialized Trikot der es absolut meinte links wäre seine Seite es kamen die 2 führenden in der 4 er oder 8 er Wertung angeflogen haben geschrien was das Zeug hält links Platz aber der Held meinte so weiter fahren zu müssen und hätte sogar ein Sturz in Kauf genommen sowas geht gar nicht aber gibt es immer wieder. Hauptsache "Cool sein"
> 
> So bis 2015


Mann, mann Alter.... Wollen wir mal hoffen daß der Tatoowierte mit dem schwarzen Trikot nicht aus dem westlichen Ruhrgebiet kommt und Dich auf deinen Touren irgendwann mal cool vom Bike tritt ;-)))))


----------



## gelöschter User (7. August 2014)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 12201868"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Mann, mann Alter.... Wollen wir mal hoffen daß der Tatoowierte mit dem schwarzen Trikot nicht aus dem westlichen Ruhrgebiet kommt und Dich auf deinen Touren irgendwann mal cool vom Bike tritt ;-)))))



Alter ??? Ey Opi 

Jo wäre cool so bei 45 km/h nochmal nen Tritt bekomme ich bestimmt nen KOM bei Strava 

Du weisst sagen was man denkt und arrogante Lamer sind ja sowieso bei mir richtig

Schönen Urlaub noch ….. Gruss an I..


----------



## Fungrisu (7. August 2014)

hdamok schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist es zb. wenn vor dir einer auf der 2ten Geraden am 2ten Pavilion sich eine Flasche vom Betreuer holen will, die Flasche nicht zu fassen bekommt und voll in die Eisen geht.
> Der Fahrer hat sich dann verpisst, seine Betreuer haben mich zum Glück aus den Büschen geholt..


 
Ich habe als Betreuer in dem ersten Zelt gesessen.
Die Nummer mit der Trinkflasche hat dieser Vollhonk 3-4 mal gebracht und dabei immer andere gefährdet.


----------



## Trollboy 67 (7. August 2014)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ich habe als Betreuer in dem ersten Zelt gesessen.
> Die Nummer mit der Trinkflasche hat dieser Vollhonk 3-4 mal gebracht und dabei immer andere gefährdet.


Ihr habt zumindest wenn ich mich täusche,die Fahrer gegen Ende immer schön angefeuert..............tolle Sache !!!!


----------



## unknownbeats (8. August 2014)

ich glaub ich muss noch mal die "verhaltensregeln" klar stellen. egal wie die hinterleute schreien NIEMAND ist verpflichtet die ideal linie freizugeben. und mit einem ruf signalisieren ich nur auf welcher seite ich überhole.und wenn kein platz zum überholen da ist ist das halt pech.
mfg  micha


----------



## gelöschter User (8. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Alter ??? Ey Opi  Kann nicht dann muss er er ja immer 35 Km/h gurken  danach sah der nicht aus versuche den schon ausfindig zumachen auf so einen arroganten Honk komm ich garnet klar.
> 
> Schönen Urlaub noch …..





unknownbeats schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss noch mal die "verhaltensregeln" klar stellen. egal wie die hinterleute schreien NIEMAND ist verpflichtet die ideal linie freizugeben. und mit einem ruf signalisieren ich nur auf welcher seite ich überhole.und wenn kein platz zum überholen da ist ist das halt pech.
> mfg  micha



Noch so ein Held !!!!! Sei bitte ruhig Du warst nicht dabei vor denen war soooooooo viel Platz der hätte nur 2 km/h schneller fahren müssen aber der hat gar nicht dran gedacht diesen arroganten Blick werde ich nie vergessen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (8. August 2014)

Trotzdem hat er vollkommen recht und wurde auch vor dem Start so kummuniziert.
Die meisten langsamen Fahrer haben in aller Regel genug damit zu tun auf dem Rad und/oder Weg zu bleiben, wer schneller ist muss dann halt in den sauren Apfel beissen und die Ideallinie verlassen oder warten.


----------



## eggbeater (8. August 2014)

Wa


mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Noch so ein Held !!!!! Sei bitte ruhig Du warst nicht dabei vor denen war soooooooo viel Platz der hätte nur 2 km/h schneller fahren müssen aber der hat gar nicht dran gedacht diesen arroganten Blick werde ich nie vergessen.



Warum hast Du ihn nicht in die Schullter gebissen, wenn er so geguckt hat? ;-)


----------



## PirateW (8. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Genau Dieter !!!
> 
> Super friedliche Veranstaltung ohne Stress das einigste was nervt sind so Honks die links im Schneckentempo fahren neben einen anderen diesmal war es ein total tätowierter mit schwarzen Specialized Trikot der es absolut meinte links wäre seine Seite es kamen die 2 führenden in der 4 er oder 8 er Wertung angeflogen haben geschrien was das Zeug hält links Platz aber der Held meinte so weiter fahren zu müssen und hätte sogar ein Sturz in Kauf genommen sowas geht gar nicht aber gibt es immer wieder. Hauptsache "Cool sein"
> 
> So bis 2015



Und? Dann wird rechts angesagt und überholt? Was gibts da für Probleme???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (8. August 2014)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss noch mal die "verhaltensregeln" klar stellen. egal wie die hinterleute schreien NIEMAND ist verpflichtet die ideal linie freizugeben. und mit einem ruf signalisieren ich nur auf welcher seite ich überhole.und wenn kein platz zum überholen da ist ist das halt pech.
> mfg  micha



Wäre ja noch schöner! Aber das ist auch jedes Jahr die gleiche sinnfreie Diskussion! Und ich sage jedes Jahr dazu....es ist völlig egal wie schnell man unterwegs ist, es gibt keinen Anspruch auf die Ideallinie. Es darf gern gezetert werden, wenn ich Schlangenlinien vor einem rumgegurkt wird, kein Ding, aber ansonsten muss halt überholt werden, wo Platz ist. Schluss im Bus! Und die wirklich guten, tun dies auch OHNE Diskussion und hohle Schreierei.


----------



## gelöschter User (9. August 2014)

Moin,Moin,

Alles Jut  Freuen wir uns auf 2015 noch bissel an der Hardware gefeilt und nicht 11 mal absteigen und Kettenführung justieren  

Ansonsten war alles jut bis nächstes Jahr 

Grüße

DJJJ


----------



## PirateW (9. August 2014)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Moin,Moin,
> 
> Alles Jut  Freuen wir uns auf 2015 noch bissel an der Hardware gefeilt und nicht 11 mal absteigen und Kettenführung justieren
> 
> ...



:-D


----------



## exto (9. August 2014)

Ich sach das mal so, als "Amliebsteneizelstarter":

Klar bin ich da nicht 24 Stunden mit Vollstoff unterwegs, aber ich fahre immerhin auch Rennen! Wenn's gut läuft, geht's um die Top Ten. Da gurk ich doch nicht rechts oder links rüber, nur weil ein Adrenalinjunkie aus den Tiefen des Vierer- oder Achter-Mittelfeldes aus'm letzten Loch an mir vorbei pfeifen will.
Wer die Ideallinie will, muss sie sich verdienen!


----------



## Bratwurst123 (9. August 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Ich sach das mal so, als "Amliebsteneizelstarter":
> 
> Klar bin ich da nicht 24 Stunden mit Vollstoff unterwegs, aber ich fahre immerhin auch Rennen! Wenn's gut läuft, geht's um die Top Ten. Da gurk ich doch nicht rechts oder links rüber, nur weil ein Adrenalinjunkie aus den Tiefen des Vierer- oder Achter-Mittelfeldes aus'm letzten Loch an mir vorbei pfeifen will.
> Wer die Ideallinie will, muss sie sich verdienen!



Zumal es meiner Ansicht nach auch einen Ehrenkodex gibt/geben sollte. Ein Solofahrer sollte keinen Extrameter machen, nur damit ein anderer ihn von hinten überholen kann.

Verkehr gehört zum Rennen und eine gewisse Rennintelligenz ist nicht verboten. Die Zeit für 3m Umweg kann man noch auf den anderen Metern wieder gutmachen.


----------



## hdamok (10. August 2014)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ich habe als Betreuer in dem ersten Zelt gesessen.
> Die Nummer mit der Trinkflasche hat dieser Vollhonk 3-4 mal gebracht und dabei immer andere gefährdet.


Sag mal bitte von welchen Team die waren.


----------



## Hoppser (11. August 2014)

Hi, noch einige Impressionen.


----------



## Fungrisu (11. August 2014)

hdamok schrieb:


> Sag mal bitte von welchen Team die waren.



Das weiß ich nicht.
Aber es war ein recht junger Fahrer.
Der hat bei uns am Zelt schon angefangen zu schreien das er eine neue Flasche haben wollte.


----------

